# Can Anyone Stop Hillary?



## American_Jihad

True dat, never won a competitive election...


*Can Anyone Stop Hillary? Why Not? Hillary has Never Won a Competitive Election*

January 17, 2014 by Daniel Greenfield







Can anyone stop Hillary, Time asks? Why not.

Forgotten in the reality distortion field surrounding Ready for Hillary is the simply fact that Hillary has never actually won a competitive election. Hillarys senate seat in New York was handed to her after Giuliani came down with cancer. If he hadnt gotten sick, Hillary Clinton would have tried to be the senator from her native Illinois instead and might have prevented Obama from ever getting started.

Hillary Clinton was so incredibly popular that her otherwise unknown Democratic primary opponent in 2000 managed to take a fifth of the vote.

...

The only ticket shes running on is First female president. If the Republicans were to put up a female candidate, Hillary would literally have no platform, no slogan, no anything.

Take away the Its time for little girls to have a role model and Its time to show a wife and a mother can run the country spiel and there is nothing in the Hillary box. Zero.

Can anyone stop Hillary? Anyone can stop Hillary.

Can Anyone Stop Hillary? Why Not? Hillary has Never Won a Competitive Election | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## BobPlumb

Any female republican candidate would be trashed by the MSM.  It's not a done deal, but Hillary has a better chance than probably anyone else of being the next POTUS.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Christie certainly can beat her.

None of the far right less than luminary reactionaries from 2008 and 2012 would have a chance against her.  The far right can never elect candidates.


----------



## JoeB131

The problem isn't "Can anyone stop Hillary". 

The problem is "Will the GOP finally figure out why they lost in 2008 and 2012?"


----------



## Old Rocks

JoeB131 said:


> The problem isn't "Can anyone stop Hillary".
> 
> The problem is "Will the GOP finally figure out why they lost in 2008 and 2012?"



Not with the present mentality. Here in Oregon, we see the GOP select a leader for the state GOP that is a complete fruitloop, the head of the OISM.

Oregon Institute of Science and Medicine - SourceWatch

Art Robinson, Global Warming Skeptic, Elected Oregon GOP Chairman


----------



## Derideo_Te

Interesting how the OP decided to exclude this part from his quote;



> Then Hillary Clinton faced off against Rick Lazio, a youthful candidate whom hardly anyone knew and who at one point was beating her in polls. When she finally did beat him, after accusations of sexism, it was 55 to 43.



If Lazio was beating Hilary and she had to overcome that in order to beat him then how is that not a competive race?

Then there were the 2008 primaries. She won more than enough of those to remain competitive and make it into a very close call. 

So the premise of the OP is false.


----------



## Votto

American_Jihad said:


> True dat, never won a competitive election...
> 
> 
> *Can Anyone Stop Hillary? Why Not? Hillary has Never Won a Competitive Election*
> 
> January 17, 2014 by Daniel Greenfield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone stop Hillary, Time asks? Why not.
> 
> Forgotten in the reality distortion field surrounding Ready for Hillary is the simply fact that Hillary has never actually won a competitive election. Hillary&#8217;s senate seat in New York was handed to her after Giuliani came down with cancer. If he hadn&#8217;t gotten sick, Hillary Clinton would have tried to be the senator from her native Illinois instead and might have prevented Obama from ever getting started.
> 
> Hillary Clinton was so incredibly popular that her otherwise unknown Democratic primary opponent in 2000 managed to take a fifth of the vote.
> 
> ...
> 
> The only ticket she&#8217;s running on is &#8220;First female president.&#8221; If the Republicans were to put up a female candidate, Hillary would literally have no platform, no slogan, no anything.
> 
> Take away the &#8220;It&#8217;s time for little girls to have a role model&#8221; and &#8220;It&#8217;s time to show a wife and a mother can run the country&#8221; spiel and there is nothing in the Hillary box. Zero.
> 
> Can anyone stop Hillary? Anyone can stop Hillary.
> 
> Can Anyone Stop Hillary? Why Not? Hillary has Never Won a Competitive Election | FrontPage Magazine



The question should be, can anyone stop the federal government?

The federal government will appoint the next president, as they do all others.  Remember, Hillary won the popular vote in her own party.

From my vantage point, she is uniquely qualified to run the Progressive empire.


----------



## WinterBorn

Not sure about stopping her.  But maybe Bigreb can decelerate her?


----------



## BobPlumb

This far out anything can happen.  Sometimes it's not good to be the front runner because of the big bull's eye on your back.  Hillary has lots of baggage to go with that name recognition.


----------



## Votto

BobPlumb said:


> This far out anything can happen.  Sometimes it's not good to be the front runner because of the big bull's eye on your back.  Hillary has lots of baggage to go with that name recognition.



No one has as much baggage as Christie!!

All he needs is a trunk and he can be both candidate and mascot for the GOP.

Let the 2016 freak show for President begin.  I can hardly wait..........NOT!!


----------



## Publius1787

American_Jihad said:


> True dat, never won a competitive election...
> 
> 
> *Can Anyone Stop Hillary? Why Not? Hillary has Never Won a Competitive Election*
> 
> January 17, 2014 by Daniel Greenfield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone stop Hillary, Time asks? Why not.
> 
> Forgotten in the reality distortion field surrounding Ready for Hillary is the simply fact that Hillary has never actually won a competitive election. Hillary&#8217;s senate seat in New York was handed to her after Giuliani came down with cancer. If he hadn&#8217;t gotten sick, Hillary Clinton would have tried to be the senator from her native Illinois instead and might have prevented Obama from ever getting started.
> 
> Hillary Clinton was so incredibly popular that her otherwise unknown Democratic primary opponent in 2000 managed to take a fifth of the vote.
> 
> ...
> 
> The only ticket she&#8217;s running on is &#8220;First female president.&#8221; If the Republicans were to put up a female candidate, Hillary would literally have no platform, no slogan, no anything.
> 
> Take away the &#8220;It&#8217;s time for little girls to have a role model&#8221; and &#8220;It&#8217;s time to show a wife and a mother can run the country&#8221; spiel and there is nothing in the Hillary box. Zero.
> 
> Can anyone stop Hillary? Anyone can stop Hillary.
> 
> Can Anyone Stop Hillary? Why Not? Hillary has Never Won a Competitive Election | FrontPage Magazine



No one can stop Hillary. She has the largest campaign contribution of all, the media. Time is an excellent example. They've built her up and now telling us "resistance is futile." It's media malpractice and its why they're damn near broke.


----------



## Jughead

> Can Anyone Stop Hillary?


There's still almost 3 years before the election, and anything can happen between now and then. She also has the issue with her famous "What difference does it make?" statement in regards to Benghazi, where many voters will not easily forgive her, especially those voters that are on the fence.


----------



## JoeB131

Jughead said:


> Can Anyone Stop Hillary?
> 
> 
> 
> There's still almost 3 years before the election, and anything can happen between now and then. She also has the issue with her famous "What difference does it make?" statement in regards to Benghazi, where many voters will not easily forgive her, especially those voters that are on the fence.
Click to expand...


The only people who are upset about that are the MORONS who think Benghazi is an issue. 

Leave the Faux News bunker once in a while, no one else cares.


----------



## whitehall

I wonder if the dozen innocent women who were harassed (or raped) by Hillary's husband wondered the same thing when the witch established what liberal media wonks giggled about. The legendary "bimbo eruption squad" was an illegal government assault on innocent women blackmailing them into keeping their mouths shut or be ruined by the might of the federal government if they considered talking about their relationship with the Arkansas hillbilly. .


----------



## HenryBHough

Can anyone stop Hillary?

Vince Foster seemed to be about to just before the unfortunate incident.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

> Can Anyone Stop Hillary?



Hope not.

(Unless the Ds come up with someone better and I don't think that's going to happen. Hillery is very well qualified. Better than anyone else in the field.)


----------



## HenryBHough

Luddly Neddite said:


> (Unless the Ds come up with someone better and I don't think that's going to happen. Hillery is very well qualified. Better than anyone else in the field.)



Best example I've ever seen of "damnation by faint praise"!


----------



## JakeStarkey

*Can Anyone Stop Hillary? *

In her own party?  Sure.  She had no trouble defeating Republicans at all.  But even if she gets to the national campaign, a Christie or Christie-compatible candidate will beat her.

The only runaway for HRC would be if  she opposed a far right candidate.


----------



## HenryBHough

Hillary might have a hard time getting the nomination if Christie goes after it.


----------



## whitehall

Hillary has more skeletons in her closet than grave robber Ed Gein. Gein's peculiar hobby went unnoticed until he killed and butchered a prominent member of the community. Hillary's peculiar vocation of enabling her husband's sexual adventures went unnoticed until she became a national celebrity.


----------



## auditor0007

American_Jihad said:


> True dat, never won a competitive election...
> 
> 
> *Can Anyone Stop Hillary? Why Not? Hillary has Never Won a Competitive Election*
> 
> January 17, 2014 by Daniel Greenfield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone stop Hillary, Time asks? Why not.
> 
> Forgotten in the reality distortion field surrounding Ready for Hillary is the simply fact that Hillary has never actually won a competitive election. Hillarys senate seat in New York was handed to her after Giuliani came down with cancer. If he hadnt gotten sick, Hillary Clinton would have tried to be the senator from her native Illinois instead and might have prevented Obama from ever getting started.
> 
> Hillary Clinton was so incredibly popular that her otherwise unknown Democratic primary opponent in 2000 managed to take a fifth of the vote.
> 
> ...
> 
> The only ticket shes running on is First female president. If the Republicans were to put up a female candidate, Hillary would literally have no platform, no slogan, no anything.
> 
> Take away the Its time for little girls to have a role model and Its time to show a wife and a mother can run the country spiel and there is nothing in the Hillary box. Zero.
> 
> Can anyone stop Hillary? Anyone can stop Hillary.
> 
> Can Anyone Stop Hillary? Why Not? Hillary has Never Won a Competitive Election | FrontPage Magazine



Anyone can stop Hillary, but nobody will.  While Republicans and conservatives will deny it completely, the fact is that Hillary could turn Texas blue.  Most polls show her trailing any Republican candidate by only four points in Texas, and that is not taking into consideration who her running mate will be.  If she picks Julian Castro, as I suspect she will, Texas will be in play.  She may not win it in the end, but any Republican candidate is going to have to spend a great deal of time and money defended Texas down to the last day.  This will prove costly in other swing states.  

What Republicans have lost sight of is the fact that changing demographics are favoring the Dems more and more.  All the talk from Republicans about wooing more minorities has gone by the wayside.  In fact, conservative Republicans have dug in and most likely alienated the few minorities they had.  

There is still a great deal of time, but honestly, I believe Hillary will win, and she will win with much bigger numbers than Obama did in 2012.


----------



## auditor0007

JoeB131 said:


> The problem isn't "Can anyone stop Hillary".
> 
> The problem is "Will the GOP finally figure out why they lost in 2008 and 2012?"



They already know why; they just can't bring themselves to admit it, therefore they will be trashed again in 2016.


----------



## JoeB131

whitehall said:


> I wonder if the dozen innocent women who were harassed (or raped) by Hillary's husband wondered the same thing when the witch established what liberal media wonks giggled about. The legendary "bimbo eruption squad" was an illegal government assault on innocent women blackmailing them into keeping their mouths shut or be ruined by the might of the federal government if they considered talking about their relationship with the Arkansas hillbilly. .



And who did this happen to, exactly?  Because it seems to me that everyone who Bill so much as looked at funny sold her story to the National Enquirer or some such shit.


----------



## JoeB131

JakeStarkey said:


> *Can Anyone Stop Hillary? *
> 
> In her own party?  Sure.  She had no trouble defeating Republicans at all.  But even if she gets to the national campaign, a Christie or Christie-compatible candidate will beat her.
> 
> The only runaway for HRC would be if  she opposed a far right candidate.



Jake, buddy, Jabba is done and gone. 

You need to find another, "Look, I'm not crazy" candidate to try to foist on people.  

Maybe try to find one who isn't an asshole.


----------



## Derideo_Te

JoeB131 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Can Anyone Stop Hillary? *
> 
> In her own party?  Sure.  She had no trouble defeating Republicans at all.  But even if she gets to the national campaign, a Christie or Christie-compatible candidate will beat her.
> 
> The only runaway for HRC would be if  she opposed a far right candidate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake, buddy, Jabba is done and gone.
> 
> You need to find another, "Look, I'm not crazy" candidate to try to foist on people.
> 
> Maybe try to find one who isn't an asshole.
Click to expand...


Christie is going to be mired in investigations for at least a year if not the next 2 years. He is lawyered up to the eyeballs and they will block everything they can because time works for them if anything is going to end up in court. A witness is only as good as their testimony and the longer time since the event the greater the chance of an error in recollection. 

That effectively means that whatever press coverage he does get won't be the good kind and that will result in a downturn in his approval ratings. Then there needs to be a "healing period" before he can make a "comeback". I just don't see it happening for him for 2016 any longer. 2020 is much more realistic in my opinion.

So I am expecting it to be Ryan or Jeb to take the mantel as the early GOP frontrunner next.


----------



## birddog

Derideo_Te said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Can Anyone Stop Hillary? *
> 
> In her own party?  Sure.  She had no trouble defeating Republicans at all.  But even if she gets to the national campaign, a Christie or Christie-compatible candidate will beat her.
> 
> The only runaway for HRC would be if  she opposed a far right candidate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake, buddy, Jabba is done and gone.
> 
> You need to find another, "Look, I'm not crazy" candidate to try to foist on people.
> 
> Maybe try to find one who isn't an asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christie is going to be mired in investigations for at least a year if not the next 2 years. He is lawyered up to the eyeballs and they will block everything they can because time works for them if anything is going to end up in court. A witness is only as good as their testimony and the longer time since the event the greater the chance of an error in recollection.
> 
> That effectively means that whatever press coverage he does get won't be the good kind and that will result in a downturn in his approval ratings. Then there needs to be a "healing period" before he can make a "comeback". I just don't see it happening for him for 2016 any longer. 2020 is much more realistic in my opinion.
> 
> So I am expecting it to be Ryan or Jeb to take the mantel as the early GOP frontrunner next.
Click to expand...


Gee, Christie sounds like Obama related to lawyers, delays, and such!

You make good points.  In 2016, Jeb is a strong possibility, I'm not sure at all about Ryan.  Since he has made enough money lately, Huck is a possibility, or even Perry.  Time will tell.


----------



## Dot Com

Votto said:


> The question should be, can anyone stop the federal government?
> 
> The federal government will appoint the next president, as they do all others.  Remember, Hillary won the popular vote in her own party.
> 
> From my vantage point, she is uniquely qualified to run the Progressive empire.



this is true. I won't vote for corporate status quo figure heads from either side of the aisle who end up getting cush "jobs" on Wall Street boards after their *cough* "service".


----------



## Big Black Dog

Hillary will never be President of the US.


----------



## alan1

BobPlumb said:


> Any female republican candidate would be trashed by the MSM.  It's not a done deal, but Hillary has a better chance than probably anyone else of being the next POTUS.



To bad Condi Rice doesn't want to make a run for President.
That would be so entertaining to watch the (mostly) liberal media pissing all over themselves in a panic about a black female GOP candidate with better qualifications for President than Ms Clinton.


----------



## Derideo_Te

alan1 said:


> BobPlumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any female republican candidate would be trashed by the MSM.  It's not a done deal, but Hillary has a better chance than probably anyone else of being the next POTUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To bad Condi Rice doesn't want to make a run for President.
> That would be so entertaining to watch the (mostly) liberal media pissing all over themselves in a panic about a black female GOP candidate with better qualifications for President than Ms Clinton.
Click to expand...


Interesting choice. Has Condi ever run for any political office at all?


----------



## Sarah G

JoeB131 said:


> The problem isn't "Can anyone stop Hillary".
> 
> The problem is "Will the GOP finally figure out why they lost in 2008 and 2012?"



That's right.  Someone can beat Hillary, Obama did but if the question is can any R beat her?  I don't see one at this point.


----------



## Sarah G

Derideo_Te said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BobPlumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any female republican candidate would be trashed by the MSM.  It's not a done deal, but Hillary has a better chance than probably anyone else of being the next POTUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To bad Condi Rice doesn't want to make a run for President.
> That would be so entertaining to watch the (mostly) liberal media pissing all over themselves in a panic about a black female GOP candidate with better qualifications for President than Ms Clinton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting choice. Has Condi ever run for any political office at all?
Click to expand...


Condi can't beat Hillary.  Your Rs continue to look for candidates from past glory years and Condi was only a mediocre player at best.  Like Rubio, Cruz, Ryan, Jeb.  

Think fresh face and smart.  Then you'll get somewhere.


----------



## alan1

Derideo_Te said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BobPlumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any female republican candidate would be trashed by the MSM.  It's not a done deal, but Hillary has a better chance than probably anyone else of being the next POTUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To bad Condi Rice doesn't want to make a run for President.
> That would be so entertaining to watch the (mostly) liberal media pissing all over themselves in a panic about a black female GOP candidate with better qualifications for President than Ms Clinton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting choice. Has Condi ever run for any political office at all?
Click to expand...


I don't think she has.
But having run for a political office isn't a prerequisite for me.  I'm more interested in a candidates skills and abilities.
Ms Rice has made it perfectly clear that she is not interested in being President.  That is unfortunate for our country.  She has the knowledge, the skills, the experience and the wisdom to be a great president (in my opinion).
The fact that she is not a career politician makes her more valuable in my eyes.


----------



## alan1

Sarah G said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To bad Condi Rice doesn't want to make a run for President.
> That would be so entertaining to watch the (mostly) liberal media pissing all over themselves in a panic about a black female GOP candidate with better qualifications for President than Ms Clinton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting choice. Has Condi ever run for any political office at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Condi can't beat Hillary.  Your Rs continue to look for candidates from past glory years and Condi was only a mediocre player at best.  Like Rubio, Cruz, Ryan, Jeb.
> 
> Think fresh face and smart.  Then you'll get somewhere.
Click to expand...


Condi meets your requirements.
Fresh in that she isn't a career politician.
And she is smart.
Condi can't beat Hillary because Condi isn't running for election, but Ms Rice is immensely more qualified.


----------



## PixieStix

Is that a man that was squished by Hillary's heel?









Time Magazine Turns Hillary Clinton Into a Pointy Heel Trampling an Emasculated Dude

Time's Hillary Clinton cover: Will our next president be a pointy heel trampling an emasculated dude?
_
Clintons presumptive bid to become the first female president does position her as a powerhouse poised to stomp through the patriarchal status quo. But when publications like Time frame that feminist pursuit with images of women in pointy heels that leave feminized male victims in their wake, they undermine the female politicians power even as they attempt to acknowledge it._

Why not just have her picture on the cover


----------



## PixieStix

alan1 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting choice. Has Condi ever run for any political office at all?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Condi can't beat Hillary.  Your Rs continue to look for candidates from past glory years and Condi was only a mediocre player at best.  Like Rubio, Cruz, Ryan, Jeb.
> 
> Think fresh face and smart.  Then you'll get somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Condi meets your requirements.
> Fresh in that she isn't a career politician.
> And she is smart.
> Condi can't beat Hillary because Condi isn't running for election, but Ms Rice is immensely more qualified.
Click to expand...


Yes she is. But Sarah will not ever vote for or applaud...... A black woman with an R in front of her name.

Now if Michelle Obama were to run..........................


----------



## Derideo_Te

alan1 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To bad Condi Rice doesn't want to make a run for President.
> That would be so entertaining to watch the (mostly) liberal media pissing all over themselves in a panic about a black female GOP candidate with better qualifications for President than Ms Clinton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting choice. Has Condi ever run for any political office at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think she has.
> But having run for a political office isn't a prerequisite for me.  I'm more interested in a candidates skills and abilities.
> Ms Rice has made it perfectly clear that she is not interested in being President.  That is unfortunate for our country.  She has the knowledge, the skills, the experience and the wisdom to be a great president (in my opinion).
> The fact that she is not a career politician makes her more valuable in my eyes.
Click to expand...


Running a campaign is a prerequisite for elected office. It is a trial by fire where the candidates face unrelenting scrutiny for a period of several months. During this time all kinds of things will come to light that were otherwise unknown to the electorate. 

Case in point is Herman Cain. Had he run for Governor or some other elected office his affairs would have already been on the record. It would not have become the showstopper that effectively terminated his candidacy for the nomination. 

Secondly Condi is most definitely a "career politician", just not the kind that is elected. If you read her bio you will see that she has spent a large part of her non academic career serving in one capacity or another for elected officials. Plenty of people make their careers in politics without ever throwing their hat in the ring. 

So in a couple of respects she is considerably less qualified than Hilary to run for President.


----------



## Derideo_Te

PixieStix said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Condi can't beat Hillary.  Your Rs continue to look for candidates from past glory years and Condi was only a mediocre player at best.  Like Rubio, Cruz, Ryan, Jeb.
> 
> Think fresh face and smart.  Then you'll get somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Condi meets your requirements.
> Fresh in that she isn't a career politician.
> And she is smart.
> Condi can't beat Hillary because Condi isn't running for election, but Ms Rice is immensely more qualified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes she is. But Sarah will not ever vote for or applaud...... A black woman with an R in front of her name.
> 
> Now if Michelle Obama were to run..........................
Click to expand...


Michelle Obama has fewer qualifications than Condi Rice.


----------



## PixieStix

Derideo_Te said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Condi meets your requirements.
> Fresh in that she isn't a career politician.
> And she is smart.
> Condi can't beat Hillary because Condi isn't running for election, but Ms Rice is immensely more qualified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes she is. But Sarah will not ever vote for or applaud...... A black woman with an R in front of her name.
> 
> Now if Michelle Obama were to run..........................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Michelle Obama has fewer qualifications than Condi Rice.
Click to expand...


That is my point


----------



## Sarah G

PixieStix said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Condi can't beat Hillary.  Your Rs continue to look for candidates from past glory years and Condi was only a mediocre player at best.  Like Rubio, Cruz, Ryan, Jeb.
> 
> Think fresh face and smart.  Then you'll get somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Condi meets your requirements.
> Fresh in that she isn't a career politician.
> And she is smart.
> Condi can't beat Hillary because Condi isn't running for election, but Ms Rice is immensely more qualified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes she is. But Sarah will not ever vote for or applaud...... A black woman with an R in front of her name.
> 
> Now if Michelle Obama were to run..........................
Click to expand...


And you're a moron, go figure.


----------



## PixieStix

Sarah G said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Condi meets your requirements.
> Fresh in that she isn't a career politician.
> And she is smart.
> Condi can't beat Hillary because Condi isn't running for election, but Ms Rice is immensely more qualified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes she is. But Sarah will not ever vote for or applaud...... A black woman with an R in front of her name.
> 
> Now if Michelle Obama were to run..........................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you're a moron, go figure.
Click to expand...


So you are saying you would NOT vote for Michelle if she were to run for office?


----------



## Derideo_Te

PixieStix said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes she is. But Sarah will not ever vote for or applaud...... A black woman with an R in front of her name.
> 
> Now if Michelle Obama were to run..........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you're a moron, go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are saying you would NOT vote for Michelle if she were to run for office?
Click to expand...


If she ran for a senate seat first that would be different but if you are talking about the Oval office then it is doubtful that she would even make it through the primary.


----------



## beagle9

I'm with someone else who said "THINK FRESH", and hopefully the nation will do better. However that didn't work so well with Barack did it ? Cleaning up or cleaning out a hornets nest is tough, and there are many a hornets nest occupying Washington these days.

Barack was considered as the squeaky clean candidate that was going to change America for the better, but quickly he became bogged down in returning favors and setting upon agenda's that weren't favorable to the establishment or most in America for that matter, so it became a stalemate that cannot and will not get resolved while he is in office. The next candidate needs to be someone everyone can work with to some degree or the other, then we all are represented again in Washington to some degree or the other. Social experimentation in Washington is a bad thing as so we have all learned now. We need great employee's who will do right by the constitution, and not these extreme idealog's in which we have had way to much of lately.


----------



## HenryBHough

Another stroke might possibly stop Hillary.

But probably not as Democrats have a lot of support from Hollywood producers and special effects people who could easily animate..............


----------



## AquaAthena

*Can Anyone Stop Hillary?*

YES, according to this latest survery:

Monday, January 20, 2014

Most voters now believe the Americans killed in Benghazi, Libya in September 2012 died in terrorist attacks, and *a growing number think Hillary Clinton&#8217;s presidential aspirations are likely to suffer because of the Benghazi affair.*

A new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey finds that *46% of Likely U.S. Voters think the* circumstances surrounding the murder of the U.S. ambassador and three other U.S. Embassy employees in Libya will hurt the former secretary of State if she runs for president in 2016. *That&#8217;s up from 43% in late October*. Just four percent (4%) think the Benghazi issue will help Clinton if she runs for the White House. Thirty-eight percent (38%) say it will have no impact, compared to 41% three months ago. Thirteen percent (13%) are not sure. (To see survey question wording, click here.) 

46% Think Benghazi Will Hurt Hillary Clinton in 2016 - Rasmussen Reports?


----------



## Derideo_Te

AquaAthena said:


> *Can Anyone Stop Hillary?*
> 
> YES, according to this latest survery:
> 
> Monday, January 20, 2014
> 
> Most voters now believe the Americans killed in Benghazi, Libya in September 2012 died in terrorist attacks, and *a growing number think Hillary Clintons presidential aspirations are likely to suffer because of the Benghazi affair.*
> 
> A new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey finds that *46% of Likely U.S. Voters think the* circumstances surrounding the murder of the U.S. ambassador and three other U.S. Embassy employees in Libya will hurt the former secretary of State if she runs for president in 2016. *Thats up from 43% in late October*. Just four percent (4%) think the Benghazi issue will help Clinton if she runs for the White House. Thirty-eight percent (38%) say it will have no impact, compared to 41% three months ago. Thirteen percent (13%) are not sure. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> 46% Think Benghazi Will Hurt Hillary Clinton in 2016 - Rasmussen Reports?



There is little doubt that it will be used to hurt her should she be the Dem nominee in 2016. However what will actually stop her is a viable GOP candidate. Last time I looked Christie was the one who was falling behind because of the GWB scandal. 

And this raises an interesting point. Scandal fatigue on the part of the electorate. The tolerance for hearing about something only lasts for so long. The more it is used the quicker they start to turn off. The longer the period since it occurred the less it matters in the current context. 

So if we were in 2016 and Hilary and Christie were the respective nominees then the older Bhengazi scandal would have a smaller impact on her than the more recent GWB scandal would have on his chances. 

That is just to illustrate the point though. Right now I don't see that match up happening in 2016 myself. It will probably be someone else who will be charged with the responsibility for stopping Hilary should she be the Dem nominee.


----------



## HenryBHough

Were Slick to go to his great reward around election time the sympathy vote would sweep Hillary into office.

Best he remember that and take appropriate precautions.


----------



## alan1

PixieStix said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Condi can't beat Hillary.  Your Rs continue to look for candidates from past glory years and Condi was only a mediocre player at best.  Like Rubio, Cruz, Ryan, Jeb.
> 
> Think fresh face and smart.  Then you'll get somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Condi meets your requirements.
> Fresh in that she isn't a career politician.
> And she is smart.
> Condi can't beat Hillary because Condi isn't running for election, but Ms Rice is immensely more qualified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes she is. But Sarah will not ever vote for or applaud...... A black woman with an R in front of her name.
> 
> Now if Michelle Obama were to run..........................
Click to expand...

Kind of like Colin Powell saying that John McCain would get his vote, but as soon as the half-white Barack Obama was in the race, Colin Powell changed his stance.
Oh wait, maybe it was the half-black that changed his mind.


----------



## American_Jihad

PixieStix said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Condi can't beat Hillary.  Your Rs continue to look for candidates from past glory years and Condi was only a mediocre player at best.  Like Rubio, Cruz, Ryan, Jeb.
> 
> Think fresh face and smart.  Then you'll get somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Condi meets your requirements.
> Fresh in that she isn't a career politician.
> And she is smart.
> Condi can't beat Hillary because Condi isn't running for election, but Ms Rice is immensely more qualified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes she is. But Sarah will not ever vote for or applaud...... A black woman with an R in front of her name.
> 
> Now if Michelle Obama were to run..........................
Click to expand...


When I seen that I regurgitated a little...


----------



## jasonnfree

whitehall said:


> Hillary has more skeletons in her closet than grave robber Ed Gein. Gein's peculiar hobby went unnoticed until he killed and butchered a prominent member of the community. Hillary's peculiar vocation of enabling her husband's sexual adventures went unnoticed until she became a national celebrity.



Manufactured skeletons that only get crackpot republicans excited like they're a big deal.  They're not.  Not when compared to the stench the republicans left behind.   Allowing  9-11 to happen, wmd's,  crashing the economy.


----------



## JoeB131

alan1 said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Condi meets your requirements.
> Fresh in that she isn't a career politician.
> And she is smart.
> Condi can't beat Hillary because Condi isn't running for election, but Ms Rice is immensely more qualified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes she is. But Sarah will not ever vote for or applaud...... A black woman with an R in front of her name.
> 
> Now if Michelle Obama were to run..........................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kind of like Colin Powell saying that John McCain would get his vote, but as soon as the half-white Barack Obama was in the race, Colin Powell changed his stance.
> Oh wait, maybe it was the half-black that changed his mind.
Click to expand...


Or maybe like a lot of people, he became disgusted when McCain  pandered to the anti-Immigrant, pro-War, religious nutbags who make up the GOP base.


----------



## Jackson

HenryBHough said:


> Can anyone stop Hillary?
> 
> Vince Foster seemed to be about to just before the unfortunate incident.



You try to bring up Vince Foster during the election campaigning and you'll be attacked as if you were a 'birther.'  But it should be brought up.


----------



## Jackson

Derideo_Te said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Condi meets your requirements.
> Fresh in that she isn't a career politician.
> And she is smart.
> Condi can't beat Hillary because Condi isn't running for election, but Ms Rice is immensely more qualified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes she is. But Sarah will not ever vote for or applaud...... A black woman with an R in front of her name.
> 
> Now if Michelle Obama were to run..........................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Michelle Obama has fewer qualifications than Condi Rice.
Click to expand...


Michelle Obama has fewer qualifications than Ronald McDonald.  I would guess R. M. is not a racist.


----------



## HenryBHough

Jackson said:


> You try to bring up Vince Foster during the election campaigning and you'll be attacked as if you were a 'birther.'  But it should be brought up.



How I would that he were brought up!

But it seems his remains were cremated.


----------



## American_Jihad

jasonnfree said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary has more skeletons in her closet than grave robber Ed Gein. Gein's peculiar hobby went unnoticed until he killed and butchered a prominent member of the community. Hillary's peculiar vocation of enabling her husband's sexual adventures went unnoticed until she became a national celebrity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manufactured skeletons that only get crackpot republicans excited like they're a big deal.  They're not.  Not when compared to the stench the republicans left behind.   *Allowing  9-11 to happen, wmd's,  crashing the economy.*
Click to expand...


--->

​


----------



## swiss_movement

I think like in 2008 Hillary will end up stopping herself.


----------



## mamooth

> Now if Michelle Obama were to run..........................



Didn't you know there's a video of Michelle Obama ranting about "whitey"?

Really there is. It's going to surface any day now, just you wait.


----------



## swordandscale

Why would you want to


----------



## oreo

American_Jihad said:


> True dat, never won a competitive election...
> 
> 
> *Can Anyone Stop Hillary? Why Not? Hillary has Never Won a Competitive Election*
> 
> January 17, 2014 by Daniel Greenfield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone stop Hillary, Time asks? Why not.
> 
> Forgotten in the reality distortion field surrounding Ready for Hillary is the simply fact that Hillary has never actually won a competitive election. Hillarys senate seat in New York was handed to her after Giuliani came down with cancer. If he hadnt gotten sick, Hillary Clinton would have tried to be the senator from her native Illinois instead and might have prevented Obama from ever getting started.
> 
> Hillary Clinton was so incredibly popular that her otherwise unknown Democratic primary opponent in 2000 managed to take a fifth of the vote.
> 
> ...
> 
> The only ticket shes running on is First female president. If the Republicans were to put up a female candidate, Hillary would literally have no platform, no slogan, no anything.
> 
> Take away the Its time for little girls to have a role model and Its time to show a wife and a mother can run the country spiel and there is nothing in the Hillary box. Zero.
> 
> Can anyone stop Hillary? Anyone can stop Hillary.
> 
> Can Anyone Stop Hillary? Why Not? Hillary has Never Won a Competitive Election | FrontPage Magazine




Hillary stopped herself.  She should have NEVER accepted a position within the Obama administration.  She should have stayed in the Senate where she would have been a viable candidate in 2016.

Instead she will be looked at like Obama 2--and Bengazi she'll never get away from that.

She's done before she starts.


----------



## Statistikhengst

oreo said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> True dat, never won a competitive election...
> 
> 
> *Can Anyone Stop Hillary? Why Not? Hillary has Never Won a Competitive Election*
> 
> January 17, 2014 by Daniel Greenfield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone stop Hillary, Time asks? Why not.
> 
> Forgotten in the reality distortion field surrounding Ready for Hillary is the simply fact that Hillary has never actually won a competitive election. Hillarys senate seat in New York was handed to her after Giuliani came down with cancer. If he hadnt gotten sick, Hillary Clinton would have tried to be the senator from her native Illinois instead and might have prevented Obama from ever getting started.
> 
> Hillary Clinton was so incredibly popular that her otherwise unknown Democratic primary opponent in 2000 managed to take a fifth of the vote.
> 
> ...
> 
> The only ticket shes running on is First female president. If the Republicans were to put up a female candidate, Hillary would literally have no platform, no slogan, no anything.
> 
> Take away the Its time for little girls to have a role model and Its time to show a wife and a mother can run the country spiel and there is nothing in the Hillary box. Zero.
> 
> Can anyone stop Hillary? Anyone can stop Hillary.
> 
> Can Anyone Stop Hillary? Why Not? Hillary has Never Won a Competitive Election | FrontPage Magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary stopped herself.  She should have NEVER accepted a position within the Obama administration.  She should have stayed in the Senate where she would have been a viable candidate in 2016.
> 
> Instead she will be looked at like Obama 2--and Bengazi she'll never get away from that.
> 
> She's done before she starts.
Click to expand...



Well, that's your opinion, and I respect it, but the 116 polls thus far do not confirm your statement.


----------



## Two Thumbs

American_Jihad said:


> True dat, never won a competitive election...
> 
> 
> *Can Anyone Stop Hillary? Why Not? Hillary has Never Won a Competitive Election*
> 
> January 17, 2014 by Daniel Greenfield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone stop Hillary, Time asks? Why not.
> 
> Forgotten in the reality distortion field surrounding Ready for Hillary is the simply fact that Hillary has never actually won a competitive election. Hillarys senate seat in New York was handed to her after Giuliani came down with cancer. If he hadnt gotten sick, Hillary Clinton would have tried to be the senator from her native Illinois instead and might have prevented Obama from ever getting started.
> 
> Hillary Clinton was so incredibly popular that her otherwise unknown Democratic primary opponent in 2000 managed to take a fifth of the vote.
> 
> ...
> 
> The only ticket shes running on is First female president. If the Republicans were to put up a female candidate, Hillary would literally have no platform, no slogan, no anything.
> 
> Take away the Its time for little girls to have a role model and Its time to show a wife and a mother can run the country spiel and there is nothing in the Hillary box. Zero.
> 
> Can anyone stop Hillary? Anyone can stop Hillary.
> 
> Can Anyone Stop Hillary? Why Not? Hillary has Never Won a Competitive Election | FrontPage Magazine



she'll stop herself

she has no connection to normal humans at all


----------



## HenryBHough

Jughead said:


> There's still almost 3 years before the election, and anything can happen between now and then. She also has the issue with her famous "What difference does it make?" statement in regards to Benghazi, where many voters will not easily forgive her, especially those voters that are on the fence.



It's the better part of a year later and not much has changed.  Of course if Our Kenyan President wanted to scuttle Hillary's chances he'd endorse her.  His "yes, we have no strategy" plus a pitiful TV performance this week have doomed any candidate He even smiles at, let alone endorses!


----------



## American_Jihad

Two Thumbs said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> True dat, never won a competitive election...
> 
> 
> *Can Anyone Stop Hillary? Why Not? Hillary has Never Won a Competitive Election*
> 
> 
> 
> she'll stop herself
> 
> she has no connection to normal humans at all
Click to expand...


----------



## Vigilante

*Sunlight Found Official: Hillary ‘Far More Egregious’ Than Others’ E-mail Use (Video)*

Breitbart.com ^
Sunlight Foundation Policy Director John Wonderlich said that Hillary Clinton’s use of her private e-mail was “far more egregious” than other scandals involving e-mail use on Thursday’s broadcast of “The Last Word with Lawrence O’Donnell” on MSNBC. “Imagine a cabinet secretary coming in and saying ‘I’m going to work out of my own office, and I’m going to hire my own security detail, and I’m going to bring in a private PR team to manage our communications.’ That would never be accepted, but for some reason, in terms of e-mail, people are getting away with that, and the last speaker...


----------



## quorthon

Two Thumbs said:


> she'll stop herself
> she has no connection to normal humans at all


I bet she believes her words more than you believe yours


----------



## Two Thumbs

quorthon said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> she'll stop herself
> she has no connection to normal humans at all
> 
> 
> 
> I bet she believes her words more than you believe yours
Click to expand...

unlikely.

she knows she has no chance if another woman enters the race.


----------



## Sarah G

Can anyone stop Hillary?  Of course but only another Democrat.  The Republican field for 2016 looks as dumb as they did for 2012.


----------



## Maxx

I don't see Hillary as a slam dunk at all, not even for the Dem nomination.

Obama appealed to many special interest groups and just as importantly, those groups produced a huge voter turnout.

Her signature issue before Obama was Healthcare. The glitter of that has been taken off the table, in fact that is probably going to become more of a liability for anyone with a D behind their name with voters now being forced to for more expensive less effective government mandated insurance plans.
She is obviously not going to get the huge voter turnout from the Black Community that Obama did.
Her time as Secretary of State certainly leaves her nothing to hang her hat on, even with liberals who didn't pay attention to the Benghazi debacle.

The 2016 campaign hasn't even taken shape yet, but I don't see the traditional liberal establishment being able to put enough lipstick on that 70 something year old pig to make her the dominant candidate that so many presume her to be.


----------



## Roadrunner

JakeStarkey said:


> Christie certainly can beat her.
> 
> None of the far right less than luminary reactionaries from 2008 and 2012 would have a chance against her.  The far right can never elect candidates.


Christie can't beat his meat.

Can't find it in the fat rolls.

He is going NOWHERE.


----------



## JoeB131

Maxx said:


> I don't see Hillary as a slam dunk at all, not even for the Dem nomination.
> 
> Obama appealed to many special interest groups and just as importantly, those groups produced a huge voter turnout.
> 
> Her signature issue before Obama was Healthcare. The glitter of that has been taken off the table, in fact that is probably going to become more of a liability for anyone with a D behind their name with voters now being forced to for more expensive less effective government mandated insurance plans.
> She is obviously not going to get the huge voter turnout from the Black Community that Obama did.
> Her time as Secretary of State certainly leaves her nothing to hang her hat on, even with liberals who didn't pay attention to the Benghazi debacle.
> 
> The 2016 campaign hasn't even taken shape yet, but I don't see the traditional liberal establishment being able to put enough lipstick on that 70 something year old pig to make her the dominant candidate that so many presume her to be.



Wow, that's a lot of wishful thinking. 

Here's the thing, guy.  the Republican party has only one the popular vote for President ONCE in the last six elections.  And they only won that one because they stole the previous one and then happened to luck into a war, and we never vote out Presidents during wars.  Even stupid wars.  

Hillary doesn't need a huge black turnout.  In fact, a lot of white women who would have never voted for Obama will probably vote for her. 

Try this for a crazy idea. Instead of telling folks why they are going to vote AGAINST  Hillary, try to tell me why we should vote FOR one of the clowns in the clown car.


----------



## Maxx

JoeB131 said:


> Hillary doesn't need a huge black turnout.  In fact, a lot of white women who would have never voted for Obama will probably vote for her.
> 
> Try this for a crazy idea. Instead of telling folks why they are going to vote AGAINST  Hillary, try to tell me why *we* should vote FOR one of the clowns in the clown car.



Rabid left winger bootlickers like yourself would never consider voting for any GOP candidate, even if Hitler were the Democrat nominee so there is no *we* involved.

8 years of Obama may have been all cotton candy and Unicorns for the hardcore left, but the rest of the country has felt the wrath of Obamacare, open borders, a horrific foreign policy, and most importantly an economy that never did recover to even moderate expectations.

Hillary will do well with single white women just like Democrats always do. Straight married white women, probably not so much.
As usual, it will come down to the handful of battleground states.

The political pendulum swings both ways. It always has.
The 2014 elections send a signal regarding the general mood of the electorate.


----------



## Anathema

Let's see.....

Winchester, Remington, Colt, Glock, Smith & Wesson?

I don't think it'll come to that, but if necessary any of these would work.


----------



## HenryBHough

Why would anyone want to stop Hillary?

Hey, nobody tries to block the pathway into the ring when the clowns are about to perform for Ringling Brothers!


----------



## JoeB131

Maxx said:


> Rabid left winger bootlickers like yourself would never consider voting for any GOP candidate, even if Hitler were the Democrat nominee so there is no *we* involved.



Actually, I voted for McCain in 2008. I voted for Bush both times (and lived to regret it).  Voted for his Dad and Reagan. 

Voted for Obama in 2012 because I wasn't keen on turning my country over to the Latter Day Saints Cult.  



Maxx said:


> 8 years of Obama may have been all cotton candy and Unicorns for the hardcore left, but the rest of the country has felt the wrath of Obamacare, open borders, a horrific foreign policy, and most importantly an economy that never did recover to even moderate expectations.



Really?  Here's the thing. When the aforementioned Weird Mormon Robot was running for President, he said that he would consider it a great accomplishment to get unemployment down to 6% by 2016.   It was 5.5% on Friday. 

as for Foreign Policy, Obama has the same horrifying policy Bush had with less Americans coming home in Body bags.   I'm good with that. 



Maxx said:


> Hillary will do well with single white women just like Democrats always do. Straight married white women, probably not so much.
> As usual, it will come down to the handful of battleground states.



Yeah, but not really.  The democrats have taken the same 20 or so states consistantly for the last six elections- totally 242 Electoral votes.  There are an additional 15 Electoral votes in states that the Democrats carried 5 out of 6 times.  So that's 257 electoral votes they can probably count on. 

To win, all they have to do is win ONE of the following - Florida (29) Ohio (20) Virginia (13) or the combination of Nevada and Colorado.  (16 total)  

The REpublicans have to carry ALL of these states along with the ones they carry regularly.


----------



## Sarah G

The Boston Globe is advising the Democrats to run Elizabeth Warren.  Not because they especially want her to win, they don't want there to be a no primary run for Hillary.  They think she needs Elizabeth for her to stay strong.  I've heard this theory before, perhaps there will be more Democrats throwing their hats in.

Also, yesterday the president met with Hillary for an hour, it was not a meeting that the president publicized.  Wonder what that was about?


----------



## Interpol

JoeB131 said:


> The problem isn't "Can anyone stop Hillary".
> 
> The problem is "Will the GOP finally figure out why they lost in 2008 and 2012?"



That's exactly right. It's more a case of "Will the GOP snatch defeat from the jaws of victory once more?".


----------



## Roadrunner

I think Jack Daniels will stop her.


----------



## Interpol

If anyone_ is_ going to stop her, they better declare themselves very soon because the window is only going to be wide open for another good month at this point. After that it becomes more and more difficult to raise money.


----------



## Vigilante

The Heir Apparent..... Backed by George Soros BILLIONS!!!!!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## American_Jihad

Benghazi!


----------



## Jackson

Email!



Clinton Donation from Foreign Countries!


Mishandling Secret Documents!


----------



## JoeB131

Jackson said:


> Email!
> 
> 
> Clinton Donation from Foreign Countries!
> 
> 
> Mishandling Secret Documents!



I'm amazed watching you guys still thinking you can invent a made up scandal and then hope everyone is going to be shocked as you are. 

Do you know how Obama beat Hillary? It wasn't by making up a scandal. It was by confronting her on the ISSUES.  

Maybe you guys should try that.  Of course, you should find other issues besides "Tax cuts for Rich People" and "I want to stop you from getting an abortion".


----------



## Jackson

JoeB131 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Email!
> 
> 
> Clinton Donation from Foreign Countries!
> 
> 
> Mishandling Secret Documents!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm amazed watching you guys still thinking you can invent a made up scandal and then hope everyone is going to be shocked as you are.
> 
> Do you know how Obama beat Hillary? It wasn't by making up a scandal. It was by confronting her on the ISSUES.
> 
> Maybe you guys should try that.  Of course, you should find other issues besides "Tax cuts for Rich People" and "I want to stop you from getting an abortion".
Click to expand...

Tell that to the FBI.


----------



## Obiwan

Jackson said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Email!
> 
> 
> Clinton Donation from Foreign Countries!
> 
> 
> Mishandling Secret Documents!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm amazed watching you guys still thinking you can invent a made up scandal and then hope everyone is going to be shocked as you are.
> 
> Do you know how Obama beat Hillary? It wasn't by making up a scandal. It was by confronting her on the ISSUES.
> 
> Maybe you guys should try that.  Of course, you should find other issues besides "Tax cuts for Rich People" and "I want to stop you from getting an abortion".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell that to the FBI.
Click to expand...


Joey should tell the FBI TS info really isn't classified, and how he knows!!!


----------



## JoeB131

Jackson said:


> Tell that to the FBI.



When the FBI comes back and admits Hillary did nothing criminal, I don't think you will just accept it. 

Fact is, no laws were broken and you guys are trying to shoehorn a common practice into a crime.


----------



## Obiwan

JoeB131 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the FBI comes back and admits Hillary did nothing criminal, I don't think you will just accept it.
> 
> Fact is, no laws were broken and you guys are trying to shoehorn a common practice into a crime.
Click to expand...

Joey

Hey, you want the phone number for the FBI???

I'm sure they would find your story about how it's common practice to pass TS/NOFOR information around like a Playboy in the barracks to be quite entertaining, especially since you don't have either the clearance or the "need to know" to see it....

Who knows???? Maybe you can straighten them out when they have a little chat with you...


----------



## JoeB131

Obiwan said:


> Joey
> 
> Hey, you want the phone number for the FBI???
> 
> I'm sure they would find your story about how it's common practice to pass TS/NOFOR information around like a Playboy in the barracks to be quite entertaining, especially since you don't have either the clearance or the "need to know" to see it....
> 
> Who knows???? Maybe you can straighten them out when they have a little chat with you...



GUy, I don't need to straighten them out.  

Frankly, I've seen this script before.  

I remember when you guys said the FBI was going to "get" Clinton when there were 700 supposed files of GOP at the White House and they were mishandled and boy, we were going to get Kenny Starr right on that and we finally got that bitch this time... 

And um. Nothing happened.  Filegate was  bust. 

And I remember when she fired the slackers at the White House Travel Office and you guys got Kenny Starr on that one and man, you were going to totally send that bitch to jail and... oh, wait. Nothing came of that, either.  

Hey, remember when Kenny Starr had Susan McDougal in Jail and he was going to get that bitch to crack any minute and break bad on the Clintons?  And boy, you were finally going to get them this time!!!!  

And.... Um. Nothing.  

Oh, wait. Benghazi.  We had the smoking gun on that bitch this time... Oh, wait. No, you don't. No one is even talking about Benghazi anymore.


----------



## Obiwan

JoeB131 said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joey
> 
> Hey, you want the phone number for the FBI???
> 
> I'm sure they would find your story about how it's common practice to pass TS/NOFOR information around like a Playboy in the barracks to be quite entertaining, especially since you don't have either the clearance or the "need to know" to see it....
> 
> Who knows???? Maybe you can straighten them out when they have a little chat with you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GUy, I don't need to straighten them out.
> 
> Frankly, I've seen this script before.
> 
> I remember when you guys said the FBI was going to "get" Clinton when there were 700 supposed files of GOP at the White House and they were mishandled and boy, we were going to get Kenny Starr right on that and we finally got that bitch this time...
> 
> And um. Nothing happened.  Filegate was  bust.
> 
> And I remember when she fired the slackers at the White House Travel Office and you guys got Kenny Starr on that one and man, you were going to totally send that bitch to jail and... oh, wait. Nothing came of that, either.
> 
> Hey, remember when Kenny Starr had Susan McDougal in Jail and he was going to get that bitch to crack any minute and break bad on the Clintons?  And boy, you were finally going to get them this time!!!!
> 
> And.... Um. Nothing.
> 
> Oh, wait. Benghazi.  We had the smoking gun on that bitch this time... Oh, wait. No, you don't. No one is even talking about Benghazi anymore.
Click to expand...


But this time she warranted an FBI investigation...

Want their phone number, where you can straighten them out???


----------



## JoeB131

Obiwan said:


> But this time she warranted an FBI investigation...
> 
> Want their phone number, where you can straighten them out???



Uh, all those other scandals required a Special Prosecutor.  

And they all came up with nothing.  Just like they will this time. 

Hey, here's a crazy Idea, instead of hoping HIllary trips, how about running a guy who isn't a religious nut or tool of the rich that I could maybe vote for?


----------



## Bassman007

JoeB131 said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> But this time she warranted an FBI investigation...
> 
> Want their phone number, where you can straighten them out???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, all those other scandals required a Special Prosecutor.
> 
> And they all came up with nothing.  Just like they will this time.
> 
> Hey, here's a crazy Idea, instead of hoping HIllary trips, how about running a guy who isn't a religious nut or tool of the rich that I could maybe vote for?
Click to expand...

It does not matter if Hillary gets away with letting the Russians hack her e-mail. What matters is that her supporters and donors are running away from the traitor as fast as they can.

So long sunshine.


----------



## JoeB131

Bassman007 said:


> It does not matter if Hillary gets away with letting the Russians hack her e-mail. What matters is that her supporters and donors are running away from the traitor as fast as they can.
> 
> So long sunshine.



Guy, I know this is going to be hard for you grasp, but most Democrats are still going to support hillary at the end of the day.  Biden isn't going to run and Bernie is only supported by the far left OWS and Code Pink Crowd.


----------



## Vigilante

JoeB131 said:


> Bassman007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It does not matter if Hillary gets away with letting the Russians hack her e-mail. What matters is that her supporters and donors are running away from the traitor as fast as they can.
> 
> So long sunshine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy, I know this is going to be hard for you grasp, but most Democrats are still going to support hillary at the end of the day.  Biden isn't going to run and Bernie is only supported by the far left OWS and Code Pink Crowd.
Click to expand...


ROTFLMFAO!!!!!!


----------



## Rehmani

American_Jihad said:


> True dat, never won a competitive election...
> 
> 
> *Can Anyone Stop Hillary? Why Not? Hillary has Never Won a Competitive Election*
> 
> January 17, 2014 by Daniel Greenfield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone stop Hillary, Time asks? Why not.
> 
> Forgotten in the reality distortion field surrounding Ready for Hillary is the simply fact that Hillary has never actually won a competitive election. Hillarys senate seat in New York was handed to her after Giuliani came down with cancer. If he hadnt gotten sick, Hillary Clinton would have tried to be the senator from her native Illinois instead and might have prevented Obama from ever getting started.
> 
> Hillary Clinton was so incredibly popular that her otherwise unknown Democratic primary opponent in 2000 managed to take a fifth of the vote.
> 
> ...
> 
> The only ticket shes running on is First female president. If the Republicans were to put up a female candidate, Hillary would literally have no platform, no slogan, no anything.
> 
> Take away the Its time for little girls to have a role model and Its time to show a wife and a mother can run the country spiel and there is nothing in the Hillary box. Zero.
> 
> Can anyone stop Hillary? Anyone can stop Hillary.
> 
> Can Anyone Stop Hillary? Why Not? Hillary has Never Won a Competitive Election | FrontPage Magazine


No one can and no one should.


----------



## ninja007

CAN WE STICKY THIS THREAD? LMFAO.


----------



## Big Black Dog

Hillary is not going to the White House.  She's going to the "big house".


----------



## HenryBHough

Please!

Pretty please with sugar on it......

Don't nobody do nuttin' to stop Hillary (Mrs. Rodham-Clinton/Lewinsky) from doing her thing.  But then it's also fun to watch people jump onto subway tracks for the same reasons.....


----------



## American_Jihad

She will take herself out, just give her more rope...

September 25, 2015
*Another big fat Hillary lie exposed*
By Thomas Lifson

Hillary Clinton has been caught in another lie.  She claimed that she was “not directly involved” in her close aide Huma Abedin gaining approval for a suspicious, conflict of interest-redolent job arrangement, but a document has just surfaced putting the lie to that claim.  Rachel Bade of Politico reports:

According to documents obtained by conservative group Judicial Watch through a Freedom of Information Act lawsuit, Clinton was the immediate supervisor who approved the title change that came with the new post on March 23, 2012, permitting her then-deputy chief of staff to work several jobs at once.

“Highly unusual” does not begin to adequately describe the circumstance where the closest aide to a secretary of State simultaneously worked for a private “consulting” firm that arranged political favors and a foundation bearing the name of the secretary of State who accepted donations from foreign governments while the secretary was chief diplomatic officer of the United States.  It is so startling that the Senate Judiciary Committee is investigating, and critics are openly calling it a conflict of interest.

It was a lie when Hillary Clinton told Andrea Mitchell that she:

"... was not directly involved" with Abedin's job arrangement.

...

Read more: http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2015/09/another_big_fat_hillary_lie_exposed.html#ixzz3mmy1tC3V


----------



## ScienceRocks

I wish Biden or Gore would jump in...You tea party fags would be slaughtered by 150 electorals on election night!!!!

They'd do what a leader suppose to do instead of starving our country until it dies.


----------



## American_Jihad

*



*​*OUT OF LEFT FIELD*
*Why Biden shouldn't run -- and won't*
*Brent Budowsky: Run by vice president would be considered 'a vulture campaign'*
Published: 08/25/2015 at 5:51 PM

(The Hill) — There may be a very long-shot pathway to the presidency for Vice President Biden in 2016, but running as a vulture candidate — whose candidacy would be premised on the bet that the partisan vendetta of personal destruction being waged against Hillary Clinton by Republicans succeeds — is not that pathway.

Like so many Americans, I share an enormous respect, admiration and affection for Joe Biden. He is an exceptionally good and decent man. He has excelled in every endeavor of public service that he has undertaken throughout a distinguished and exemplary career. He would make an outstanding president.

Had Biden announced his candidacy many months ago and articulated a powerful progressive rationale for his candidacy, I might have supported him. He didn’t, and the sole premise driving talk of a Biden campaign today is a negative premise that is unlikely to happen, i.e. that the campaign of Clinton will implode.

Read the full story ›

Read more at Why Biden shouldn’t run — and won’t


----------



## mamooth

ninja007 said:


> CAN WE STICKY THIS THREAD? LMFAO.



Seconded. We'll all want to use it later to mercilessly mock the stupidity and gullibility of the Hillary-haters.

Assuming they have the guts to stick around that is, which is doubtful. They're a rather wimpy and cowardly crowd.


----------



## ScienceRocks

The only way I could see a republican winning the white house in 2016 is if blacklifematters pulls another Furgason or Baltimore the week of the election.

That will make it damn close as most sane people don't like seeing instability and violence.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## American_Jihad

*



*

*Hillary's real problem is her left wing*
Thu, Oct 8, 2015 @ 4:53 pm | updated Thu, Oct 8, 2015 @ 4:54 pm

Hillary Clinton’s presidential campaign is in deep trouble. But that is not due to a “vast right-wing conspiracy.”

The truth is that Hillary’s biggest enemies are the same crew who took her out in her 2008 race for the White House.

The Democrats’ most liberal wing used Barack Obama to rip away her African-American support in various Democratic primaries, particularly in South Carolina. The goal was to deliver their party’s nomination to other candidates, namely then-Sens. Joseph Biden or Christopher Dodd.

*JUST LIKE 2008? *

Now they want a repeat performance.

When word leaked of a recent meeting between increasingly likely presidential candidate Vice President Joe Biden and the darling of leftist progressives, Massachusetts Sen. Elizabeth Warren, the final piece of an expected puzzle began to fall into place.

Of course, Clinton blames Republicans and conservatives for her woes. Certainly, the hard work of the House of Representatives committee investigating the events related to the Benghazi debacle led Clinton down a path that included emails.

But make no mistake. There have been few in the Obama White House rooting for a Clinton presidency. The bad blood between the Obama and Clinton camps, particularly in the bitter battles of the South Carolina primary of 2008, has never gone away.

...

Hillary's real problem is her left wing


----------



## Maxx

mamooth said:


> Seconded. We'll all want to use it later to mercilessly mock the stupidity and gullibility of the Hillary-haters.
> 
> Assuming they have the guts to stick around that is, which is doubtful. They're a rather wimpy and cowardly crowd.



You must be joking.
Bernie Sanders has already taken the far left voters from her and Biden is getting ready to come in and mop the floor with what is left of the old hag.

For Christ sake, there is nothing about her that is even remotely likable.


----------



## LilOlLady

Right Wingers make Hillary look good.

*Ex-Benghazi investigator says U.S. panel targeted Clinton: media*
"These are extremely serious whistleblower charges ... Republicans have been abusing millions of taxpayer dollars for the illegitimate purpose of damaging Hillary Clinton's bid for president," Representative Elijah Cummings, ranking Democrat on the committee, said in a statement.

"Even before Kevin McCarthy's comments laid bare the true intent of the committee, it's been clear that Secretary Clinton has been the true target of this investigation. It's time to shut down the Benghazi Select Committee," Representative Adam Schiff of California said in a statement.

*Ex-Benghazi investigator says U.S. panel targeted Clinton: media
*


----------



## American_Jihad

*Politicians' Words*
* What really happens when candidates claim they will raise "revenue" by raising taxes. *
October 21, 2015
Thomas Sowell






At the recent televised debate among candidates for the Democrats' nomination for president, Hillary Clinton declared that "the wealthy pay too little" in taxes and "the middle class pays too much."

Some people might wish to argue about whether that is true or not, but no rational argument can be made on either side of this issue, because the words used are completely undefined. Nor is Hillary Clinton the only one who talks this way.

It is one of the many signs of the mindlessness of our times that all sorts of people declare that "the rich" are not paying their "fair share" in taxes, without telling us concretely what they mean by either "the rich" or "fair share."

Whether in politics or in the media, words are increasingly used, not to convey facts or even allegations of facts, but simply to arouse emotions. Undefined words are a big handicap in logic, but they are a big plus in politics, where the goal is not clarity but victory — and the votes of gullible people count just as much as the votes of people who have common sense.

What a "fair share" of taxes means in practice is simply "more." No matter how high the tax rate is on people with a given income, you can always raise the tax rate further by saying that they are still not paying their "fair share."

Advocates of higher tax rates can get very specific when they want to. A recent article in the New York Times says that raising the tax rate on the top one percent of income earners to 40 percent would generate "about $157 billion" a year in additional tax revenue for the government.

This ignores mountains of evidence, going back for generations, showing that raising tax rates does not automatically mean raising tax revenues — and has often actually led to falling tax revenues. A fantasy expressed in numbers is still a fantasy.

When the state of Maryland raised its tax rate on people with incomes of a million dollars a year or more, the number of such people living in Maryland fell from nearly 8,000 to fewer than 6,000. Although it had been projected that the tax revenue collected from such people in Maryland would rise by $106 million, instead these revenues FELL by $257 million.

There was a similar reaction in Oregon and in Britain.

Rich people do not simply stand still to be sheared like sheep. They can either send their money somewhere else or they can leave themselves.

...

Even outright confiscations of people's wealth, including whole industries in some countries, have failed to spread prosperity, and have even led to collapsing economies.

...

Politicians' Words


----------



## mamooth

Maxx said:


> and Biden is getting ready to come in and mop the floor with what is left of the old hag.



As I predicted, the the Hillary Derangement Syndrome sufferers have already begun failing hard with their predictions.

And they'll keep failing over and over for the next 9 years, providing us with endless amusement.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Hillary Wears Hijab in New Campaign Ad*
* Hillary Clinton, by wearing the Hijab, is advertising that she is the property of a man *
October 21, 2015
Daniel Greenfield







Hillary's latest campaign video tries to build up her non-existent foreign policy experience. That means making as much as possible out of her feminist speech in China... which avoided criticizing a Communist regime that forces women to have abortion. (Or as her Planned Parenthood pals call it, health care outreach.) And showing her travel photo slideshow.

It's basically like those travel videos friends force you to watch... except this is a really expensive commercial and no one can force you to watch it.

But in odd contrast to touting Hillary's feminism and strength, is this shot of her wearing a Hijab; an Islamic garment of submission.

Not only has the Hijab consistently been a source of Muslim violence against women, both in punishing women who don't wear it and punishing women who take it off, but its origins lie in an Islamic commandment distinguishing Muslim women, who couldn't be raped, from non-Muslim slave women captured by Mohammed's rampaging gang.

It's really quite explicit.

The Koranic verse that mandates covering states, “O Prophet! Tell your wives and your daughters and the women of the believers to draw their cloaks all over their bodies that they may thus be distinguished and not molested” (Koran 33:59)

That's not modesty. The covering is being worn to avoid rape.

The key words here are "distinguished and not molested". Whom are these women being distinguished from? Women who don't cover up and can be molested.

...

Either way it's certainly a step back for a female politician who wants to be seen as a leader and a fighter for women.

Hillary Wears Hijab in New Campaign Ad


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Rehmani

Well no one can stop Mrs.Hilary Clinton and as Mr.Biden already step aside from the white house race.


----------



## HenryBHough

Reporting from a pub in North Yorkshire.

People here hardly noticed Biden backed down.  They believe that these days all Americans and America itself, under Omama, has no will to fight and can be counted on to back down,

Sad.


----------



## American_Jihad

October 26, 2015
*Hillary Clinton: American Royalty 2015 Style*
By Jay Haug

Not since Senator Ted Kennedy went on prime time television in a neck brace to spin the reasons for the Chappaquiddick accident have I felt so manipulated by a politician as I did by Hillary Clinton in her testimony before the House Benghazi Committee. As it turns out these two incidents have more in common than one might think. If you remember, Kennedy had a great problem with the facts. He protested that he thought he was driving to the Chappaquiddick Ferry that night, which anyone who is familiar with the area knows is in the opposite direction from the Dyke Bridge and over a paved road rather than the bumpy dirt road which led to the beach, his intended destination with Mary Jo Kopechne. Kennedy said he was “confused.”

Likewise, Secretary Clinton in her testimony played loose with the facts by simply never responding to them, claiming “confusing” and “conflicting” information surrounding the events. But then why did the administration immediately concoct a wild story about the Benghazi incident being a response to a video, when they knew right away it was an Al Qaeda terrorist attack and said so out loud and in e-mails and phone calls at the time? Why in the days after did Mrs. Clinton tell grieving relatives of the fallen that the attack was in response to a video when she has been documented as knowing otherwise? The most logical explanation was that the video story was used to protect the president, in the heat of the 2012 re-election campaign, from any evidence that might contradict the “Osama bin Laden is dead and General Motors is alive” mantra. The administration, including Mrs. Clinton, was not at the mercy of “confusing” and “confllicting” information as she testified. This was a deliberate cover-up, all the more embarrassing because it was a political smoke screen employed at the expense of the dead and their relatives. These are the facts and they are disqualifying for Mrs. Clinton. She fears this and is therefore refusing to discuss them.

But what about the media? Stepping back, there are ancillary forces that allow such people as the Clintons and the Kennedys to escape accountability, despite Mrs. Clinton’s meaningless favorite phrase of “taking personal responsibility.” The Clinton’s and Kennedy’s are among America’s royalty, firmly entrenched in Democrat politics and in much of the public mind. Both families have suffered difficulties and painful losses. In the case of the Kennedys, the tragic deaths of four of Joseph and Rose’s children, two of whom were assassinated. Mrs Clinton had to suffer the public humiliation of her husband’s philandering in the confines of the Oval office and then experienced the tantalizing pain of being edged out by the first black President of the United States. In the case of both Senator Kennedy and Mrs. Clinton, there was and is a sense of entitlement, some of it due to “American royalty” but much of it due to victimhood, the great weapon of liberalism. “I suffer. You owe.” Denying “the first woman president” her destiny is simply too dangerous for any member of the media to be blamed for upending her quest. There will be no Woodward and Bernstein here, because Clinton is a Democrat no one wants to trash the narrative of breaking the highest of all glass ceilings.

...

 And so the media will continue to tell the story of “the smartest woman in America.”  They will also turn their backs on those who have been permanently wounded by lies and deceit.



Read more: http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2015/10/hillary_clinton_american_royalty_2015_style.html#ixzz3pi4coz4C


----------



## Dot Com

Looks like HRC is doing better than ever. Not a supporter of hers though.


----------



## American_Jihad

October 26, 2015
*Bob Woodward: It better bother us that Hillary told conflicting stories on Benghazi*
By Thomas Lifson

...

On this week’s “Fox News Sunday,” in discussing Democratic presidential front-runner Hillary Clinton’s testimony at the hearing of the House Select Committee on Benghazi last week, veteran journalist Bob Woodward said, “It better bother us” that Hillary Clinton different things publicly and privately.

Woodward said, “There are legitimate questions here … here’s the issue. you have inconsistencies. This is a tragedy, and it should be investigated.”

He added Clinton didn’t commit a crime and said, “People say one thing privately and saying something different publicly.” (snip)

Woodward said, “It better bother us. And this is the question we’re going to look at. And, you know, if she’s the nominee, she’s going to get a full field investigation by everyone. So will the Republicans. So we don’t get what we got with Nixon, which we didn’t know about, quite frankly. I mean, this was hidden. So I think there’s a big burden on journalists, on television and in the newspapers, bloggers. so when we get to election day next year, people can say, ‘you know what, I know or I had the chance to know everything possible about these people.’ And so, this hearing is one of the pieces of the puzzle.”

video:

Read more: http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2015/10/bob_woodward_it_better_bother_us_that_hillary_told_conflicting_stories_on_benghazi.html#ixzz3piJU41dl


----------



## LA RAM FAN

American_Jihad said:


> True dat, never won a competitive election...
> 
> 
> *Can Anyone Stop Hillary? Why Not? Hillary has Never Won a Competitive Election*
> 
> January 17, 2014 by Daniel Greenfield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone stop Hillary, Time asks? Why not.
> 
> Forgotten in the reality distortion field surrounding Ready for Hillary is the simply fact that Hillary has never actually won a competitive election. Hillarys senate seat in New York was handed to her after Giuliani came down with cancer. If he hadnt gotten sick, Hillary Clinton would have tried to be the senator from her native Illinois instead and might have prevented Obama from ever getting started.
> 
> Hillary Clinton was so incredibly popular that her otherwise unknown Democratic primary opponent in 2000 managed to take a fifth of the vote.
> 
> ...
> 
> The only ticket shes running on is First female president. If the Republicans were to put up a female candidate, Hillary would literally have no platform, no slogan, no anything.
> 
> Take away the Its time for little girls to have a role model and Its time to show a wife and a mother can run the country spiel and there is nothing in the Hillary box. Zero.
> 
> Can anyone stop Hillary? Anyone can stop Hillary.
> 
> Can Anyone Stop Hillary? Why Not? Hillary has Never Won a Competitive Election | FrontPage Magazine



since you kiss the ass of murderous Israel all the time,you should be overwhelmed with joy doing cartwheels that they establishment will probably make sure she gets elected since she also endorces Israel murdering innocent civilians all the time. yet you dont want her elected?

as always,you kill me with your warped logic.


----------



## American_Jihad

9/11 inside job said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> True dat, never won a competitive election...
> 
> 
> *Can Anyone Stop Hillary? Why Not? Hillary has Never Won a Competitive Election*
> 
> January 17, 2014 by Daniel Greenfield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone stop Hillary, Time asks? Why not.
> 
> Forgotten in the reality distortion field surrounding Ready for Hillary is the simply fact that Hillary has never actually won a competitive election. Hillarys senate seat in New York was handed to her after Giuliani came down with cancer. If he hadnt gotten sick, Hillary Clinton would have tried to be the senator from her native Illinois instead and might have prevented Obama from ever getting started.
> 
> Hillary Clinton was so incredibly popular that her otherwise unknown Democratic primary opponent in 2000 managed to take a fifth of the vote.
> 
> ...
> 
> The only ticket shes running on is First female president. If the Republicans were to put up a female candidate, Hillary would literally have no platform, no slogan, no anything.
> 
> Take away the Its time for little girls to have a role model and Its time to show a wife and a mother can run the country spiel and there is nothing in the Hillary box. Zero.
> 
> Can anyone stop Hillary? Anyone can stop Hillary.
> 
> Can Anyone Stop Hillary? Why Not? Hillary has Never Won a Competitive Election | FrontPage Magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since you kiss the ass of murderous Israel all the time,you should be overwhelmed with joy doing cartwheels that they establishment will probably make sure she gets elected since she also endorces Israel murdering innocent civilians all the time. yet you dont want her elected?
> 
> as always,you kill me with your warped logic.
Click to expand...


I think everybody running will support Israel but sanders, and sanders is moot anyway. Now you, you are an imbecilic moron...


----------



## American_Jihad

*Can Hillary Clinton Complete the Fundamental Transformation?*
* Has this country already turned the dangerous corner? *
October 27, 2015
Bruce Thornton






Just as they did after the first Democrat debate, the Public Relations and Marketing Division of the Democrat Party––otherwise known as the mainstream media––fell all over themselves declaring Clinton’s victory over her Democrat rivals and the Republican Party. Ignored were the damning admissions that were revealed, particularly the irrefutable evidence that Clinton knew the Benghazi attack was planned by terrorists and not a spontaneous reaction to what Clinton called “an awful Internet video that we had nothing to do with,” the big lie spun by State and the White House to protect Obama’s campaign for reelection.

So now a full year from November 8, 2016 the Dems have all but anointed Hillary to be our next president, based on this despicable display of mendacity, hauteur, and uncontrolled giggling. If they are right, then this country will have turned a dangerous corner on the road to abandoning our republican heritage of limited government, federalism, and personal freedom.

Some may argue that the two terms of Barack Obama have already taken us a long way down the road to fulfilling Obama’s promise to “fundamentally transform America.” The hypertrophic expansion of the federal government funded by $8 trillion in deficits, runaway entitlement spending in programs like food stamps and Social Security Disability Insurance, Obamacare’s highjacking of one-sixth of the economy, the out-of-control regulatory intrusions of federal agencies like the EPA and legislation like Dodd-Frank, and the tyrannical abuse of executive power through unilateral executive orders that usurp the powers of Congress–– all are developments that would horrify the crafters of the Constitution’s divided government.

...

Can Hillary Clinton Complete the Fundamental Transformation?


----------



## American_Jihad




----------



## Rehmani

American_Jihad said:


>


No one can stop Hilary.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

American_Jihad said:


> True dat, never won a competitive election...
> 
> 
> *Can Anyone Stop Hillary? Why Not? Hillary has Never Won a Competitive Election*
> 
> January 17, 2014 by Daniel Greenfield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone stop Hillary, Time asks? Why not.
> 
> Forgotten in the reality distortion field surrounding Ready for Hillary is the simply fact that Hillary has never actually won a competitive election. Hillarys senate seat in New York was handed to her after Giuliani came down with cancer. If he hadnt gotten sick, Hillary Clinton would have tried to be the senator from her native Illinois instead and might have prevented Obama from ever getting started.
> 
> Hillary Clinton was so incredibly popular that her otherwise unknown Democratic primary opponent in 2000 managed to take a fifth of the vote.
> 
> ...
> 
> The only ticket shes running on is First female president. If the Republicans were to put up a female candidate, Hillary would literally have no platform, no slogan, no anything.
> 
> Take away the Its time for little girls to have a role model and Its time to show a wife and a mother can run the country spiel and there is nothing in the Hillary box. Zero.
> 
> Can anyone stop Hillary? Anyone can stop Hillary.
> 
> Can Anyone Stop Hillary? Why Not? Hillary has Never Won a Competitive Election | FrontPage Magazine



She's her own worst enemy. If she sticks to wanting Syrian refugees brought her, she loses. Even hardcore Democrats aren't going to vote party lines for something suicidal. May not vote for a Republican and just stay home, but they're not gonna vote for anyone proposing such a thing. 

GOP can seal this up this week by projecting strength and confidence and common-sense.


----------



## Interpol

If somebody comes up with a message that can attract enough moderate voters, the GOP nominee will have at least an equal shot of beating Hillary. 

Only problem is, Republicans have been making a habit of turning off moderates in presidential election years, winning the popular vote just once in the last 6 tries. If Republicans don't budge on immigration reform or doing concrete things to help alleviate income inequality, which affects all working class voters no matter their party affiliation. 

If they want to win they need to grow their tent. They can do it, but their default setting has been to turn moderates away. If they can fix that, they'll win again.


----------



## my2¢

If Republicans nominate somebody that's won a competitive election she'll go down in defeat.  Otherwise I'd hedge my bets.


----------



## oreo

American_Jihad said:


> True dat, never won a competitive election...
> 
> 
> *Can Anyone Stop Hillary? Why Not? Hillary has Never Won a Competitive Election*
> 
> January 17, 2014 by Daniel Greenfield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone stop Hillary, Time asks? Why not.
> 
> Forgotten in the reality distortion field surrounding Ready for Hillary is the simply fact that Hillary has never actually won a competitive election. Hillarys senate seat in New York was handed to her after Giuliani came down with cancer. If he hadnt gotten sick, Hillary Clinton would have tried to be the senator from her native Illinois instead and might have prevented Obama from ever getting started.
> 
> Hillary Clinton was so incredibly popular that her otherwise unknown Democratic primary opponent in 2000 managed to take a fifth of the vote.
> 
> ...
> 
> The only ticket shes running on is First female president. If the Republicans were to put up a female candidate, Hillary would literally have no platform, no slogan, no anything.
> 
> Take away the Its time for little girls to have a role model and Its time to show a wife and a mother can run the country spiel and there is nothing in the Hillary box. Zero.
> 
> Can anyone stop Hillary? Anyone can stop Hillary.
> 
> Can Anyone Stop Hillary? Why Not? Hillary has Never Won a Competitive Election | FrontPage Magazine




Hillary Clinton is going into this race with a 6 to 10 lead as the 1st woman POTUS in 200 YEARS.  Women are the majority voters at 54%--they outvote men by 10 points.  It's like starting a Super Bowl Game with the other side having a 3 touchdown lead before the 1st kickoff.

Clearly the ONLY candidate that could level out the playing field would be *Carly Fiorina.*  She could also wipe Hillary Clinton out in any debate just on substance alone.

BUT  The far right of the Republican party has done their job again by chasing off 17% of the population, Hispanics--due to their support of Trump who is now polling at an Historic NEGATIVE 75% within this group.  In 2012 Republicans lost women by double digits and younger women by 36 points, securing a 2nd term for Obama.
Poll: 75% of Latinos Have Negative View of Donald Trump
The GOP's woman problem goes beyond Trump

Typically the GOP nominee  since Reagan has to capture at least 40% of this group to win the White House. G.W. Bush got 44%, and Romney lost because he only captured 27%.
GOP Win Will Need More Than 40 Percent Of Latino 2016 Vote, Says Study

So even if it is Carly Fiorina--she would have to figure out a way to bring Latino's back, by picking a VP that was very popular with Hispanics--& and that isn't-(Marco Rubio or Ted Cruz) whom they don't like.
Hispanic Vote Won't Come Easy for Marco Rubio or Ted Cruz

Republicans are the minority party at 41 million, Democrats are stronger at 46 million, and Independents are the largest party today, representing 40% of the electorate.

So the MATH reflects a real uphill battle for Republicans to get to the White House in 2016.

Other than that I don't think any GOP male candidate is going to stand up against this *Tsunami to put the 1st woman in the oval office. *


----------



## Rehmani

Interpol said:


> If somebody comes up with a message that can attract enough moderate voters, the GOP nominee will have at least an equal shot of beating Hillary.
> 
> Only problem is, Republicans have been making a habit of turning off moderates in presidential election years, winning the popular vote just once in the last 6 tries. If Republicans don't budge on immigration reform or doing concrete things to help alleviate income inequality, which affects all working class voters no matter their party affiliation.
> 
> If they want to win they need to grow their tent. They can do it, but their default setting has been to turn moderates away. If they can fix that, they'll win again.


But still Mrs.Clinton is strong.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Hillary Clinton: Muslims Have Nothing To Do With Islamic Terrorism*
* Whom are you going to believe, Hillary Clinton or reality? *
November 19, 2015
Daniel Greenfield






That would come as news to the Islamic State, Islamic Jihad, Hamas, Hezbollah, Boko Haram and the few hundred other Muslim terror organizations around the world. And to all the Muslim Supremacists quoting the Koran, shouting "Allah Akbar" and killing non-Muslims in the name of Islam.

But according to Hillary Clinton, Muslims have nothing to do with terrorism. Not a thing. Whom are you going to believe, Hillary Clinton or reality?

After the Paris terror attacks, a lot of candidates are releasing their plans for defeating ISIS. Most of them are the same combination of intensifying air strikes, more special forces and regime change in Syria.

Not to be left out of the ISIS party, Hillary Clinton came with her own identical plan. There are some reasonable things about it, mainly she promises to undo Obama's pandering to Iran and its Shiite puppets and back a second Sunni Awakening.

But instead of talking about Islamic terrorism, she talks about "radical Jihadism" (is there a moderate Jihadism?) while insisting that Muslims have nothing to do with terrorism. At the debate, she refused to even say the words, "radical Islam". Now she's moving even further into denial.

Let’s be clear, though, Islam is not our adversary. Muslims are peaceful and tolerant people, and have nothing whatsoever to do with terrorism.

Not a thing. Ignore all the Muslim terror groups.

"The obsession in some quarters with a clash of civilization, or repeating the specific words radical Islamic terrorism isn’t just a distraction, it gives these criminals, these murderers more standing than they deserve."

Repeating what Muslim terrorists say is a...

...

According to Hillary Clinton, Muslims have nothing to do with Islamic terrorism.

So who is responsible for the Islamic terrorism if it isn't Muslims? Buddhists fighting for ISIS? Those Amish suicide bombers? Are the Presbyterians blowing themselves up to create an Islamic State?

Muslims have nothing to do with Islamic terrorism. Hillary Clinton has nothing to do with the truth.

Hillary Clinton: Muslims Have Nothing To Do With Islamic Terrorism


----------



## Rehmani

American_Jihad said:


> *Hillary Clinton: Muslims Have Nothing To Do With Islamic Terrorism*
> * Whom are you going to believe, Hillary Clinton or reality? *
> November 19, 2015
> Daniel Greenfield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would come as news to the Islamic State, Islamic Jihad, Hamas, Hezbollah, Boko Haram and the few hundred other Muslim terror organizations around the world. And to all the Muslim Supremacists quoting the Koran, shouting "Allah Akbar" and killing non-Muslims in the name of Islam.
> 
> But according to Hillary Clinton, Muslims have nothing to do with terrorism. Not a thing. Whom are you going to believe, Hillary Clinton or reality?
> 
> After the Paris terror attacks, a lot of candidates are releasing their plans for defeating ISIS. Most of them are the same combination of intensifying air strikes, more special forces and regime change in Syria.
> 
> Not to be left out of the ISIS party, Hillary Clinton came with her own identical plan. There are some reasonable things about it, mainly she promises to undo Obama's pandering to Iran and its Shiite puppets and back a second Sunni Awakening.
> 
> But instead of talking about Islamic terrorism, she talks about "radical Jihadism" (is there a moderate Jihadism?) while insisting that Muslims have nothing to do with terrorism. At the debate, she refused to even say the words, "radical Islam". Now she's moving even further into denial.
> 
> Let’s be clear, though, Islam is not our adversary. Muslims are peaceful and tolerant people, and have nothing whatsoever to do with terrorism.
> 
> Not a thing. Ignore all the Muslim terror groups.
> 
> "The obsession in some quarters with a clash of civilization, or repeating the specific words radical Islamic terrorism isn’t just a distraction, it gives these criminals, these murderers more standing than they deserve."
> 
> Repeating what Muslim terrorists say is a...
> 
> ...
> 
> According to Hillary Clinton, Muslims have nothing to do with Islamic terrorism.
> 
> So who is responsible for the Islamic terrorism if it isn't Muslims? Buddhists fighting for ISIS? Those Amish suicide bombers? Are the Presbyterians blowing themselves up to create an Islamic State?
> 
> Muslims have nothing to do with Islamic terrorism. Hillary Clinton has nothing to do with the truth.
> 
> Hillary Clinton: Muslims Have Nothing To Do With Islamic Terrorism


She is right, could be un seen forces. For example over 100 million missing jew or under cover. Just before the Paris incident European Parliament pass a bill against Israeli products that any product come from Illegal settlement in Israel will be marked with yellow label.


----------



## the_human_being

Obama just keeps on giving. He really must hate the Clintons. He's hell bent on handing the election to Donald Trump:

Obama takes immigration leniency plan to the Supreme Court


----------



## the_human_being

The real unemployment rate under the Obama Administration according to the number 2 contender in the Democrat race for President.  Thank you Obama. You're the gift that keeps on giving.  The Republican Party accepts your gift of the office of President. We couldn't have done it without you.

Bernie Sanders agrees with conservatives: The Obama admin. unemployment numbers are totally phony


----------



## American_Jihad

Rehmani said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Hillary Clinton: Muslims Have Nothing To Do With Islamic Terrorism*
> * Whom are you going to believe, Hillary Clinton or reality? *
> November 19, 2015
> Daniel Greenfield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would come as news to the Islamic State, Islamic Jihad, Hamas, Hezbollah, Boko Haram and the few hundred other Muslim terror organizations around the world. And to all the Muslim Supremacists quoting the Koran, shouting "Allah Akbar" and killing non-Muslims in the name of Islam.
> 
> But according to Hillary Clinton, Muslims have nothing to do with terrorism. Not a thing. Whom are you going to believe, Hillary Clinton or reality?
> 
> After the Paris terror attacks, a lot of candidates are releasing their plans for defeating ISIS. Most of them are the same combination of intensifying air strikes, more special forces and regime change in Syria.
> 
> Not to be left out of the ISIS party, Hillary Clinton came with her own identical plan. There are some reasonable things about it, mainly she promises to undo Obama's pandering to Iran and its Shiite puppets and back a second Sunni Awakening.
> 
> But instead of talking about Islamic terrorism, she talks about "radical Jihadism" (is there a moderate Jihadism?) while insisting that Muslims have nothing to do with terrorism. At the debate, she refused to even say the words, "radical Islam". Now she's moving even further into denial.
> 
> Let’s be clear, though, Islam is not our adversary. Muslims are peaceful and tolerant people, and have nothing whatsoever to do with terrorism.
> 
> Not a thing. Ignore all the Muslim terror groups.
> 
> "The obsession in some quarters with a clash of civilization, or repeating the specific words radical Islamic terrorism isn’t just a distraction, it gives these criminals, these murderers more standing than they deserve."
> 
> Repeating what Muslim terrorists say is a...
> 
> ...
> 
> According to Hillary Clinton, Muslims have nothing to do with Islamic terrorism.
> 
> So who is responsible for the Islamic terrorism if it isn't Muslims? Buddhists fighting for ISIS? Those Amish suicide bombers? Are the Presbyterians blowing themselves up to create an Islamic State?
> 
> Muslims have nothing to do with Islamic terrorism. Hillary Clinton has nothing to do with the truth.
> 
> Hillary Clinton: Muslims Have Nothing To Do With Islamic Terrorism
> 
> 
> 
> She is right, could be un seen forces. For example over 100 million missing jew or under cover. Just before the Paris incident European Parliament pass a bill against Israeli products that any product come from Illegal settlement in Israel will be marked with yellow label.
Click to expand...

Why don't you start a thread in Conspiracy Theories...


----------



## American_Jihad

*Hillary Clinton: Trump is Wrong, Libya Will Work Out*
* I get a laugh just saying it… *
November 20, 2015
Daniel Greenfield






The fallback argument of the Arab Springers is, "Eventually you'll see we were right." There's no time frame for this "eventually." It might come in ten years or ten thousand.

So when asked about the mess she made at CFR, Hillary Clinton said a country, parts of which are controlled by ISIS because of her illegal war, will work out great. Sooner or later.

...

In response Hillary Clinton trots out the historical inevitability claim. It's an idea that no one takes seriously anymore. The Arab Spring happened, in part, as a result of specific actions by Obama and Hillary Clinton. It wasn't historically inevitable. It was the Muslim Brotherhood trying to take over countries with Hillary's backing.

Furthermore, Hillary personally pushed for an illegal war in Libya precisely because the Jihadists weren't getting it done on their own. So much for historical inevitability.

Then she doubles down on the same nonsense, the fake elections, which were neither free nor fair, in Libya. The dismissal of the battles between the Islamist militias and what's left of Libya's military as "disruptions" as if having Libya's capital in the hands of terror groups, ISIS taking entire cities, is a mere "disruption" and it's all "too soon to tell."

When we can we tell? Ten thousand years from now.

Hillary Clinton: Trump is Wrong, Libya Will Work Out


----------



## Sarah G

I must admit someone might stop Hillary.  Maybe Bernie.


----------



## Rehmani

I think Mr.Obama and democrats know what they are doing and so is Mrs.Clinton. These immigrants who are providing services to American more than 10 years and some of them 20 years deserve some respects,rights,benefits and peace in their life. They are the one who can lift American economy too.


----------



## Rehmani

American_Jihad said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Hillary Clinton: Muslims Have Nothing To Do With Islamic Terrorism*
> * Whom are you going to believe, Hillary Clinton or reality? *
> November 19, 2015
> Daniel Greenfield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would come as news to the Islamic State, Islamic Jihad, Hamas, Hezbollah, Boko Haram and the few hundred other Muslim terror organizations around the world. And to all the Muslim Supremacists quoting the Koran, shouting "Allah Akbar" and killing non-Muslims in the name of Islam.
> 
> But according to Hillary Clinton, Muslims have nothing to do with terrorism. Not a thing. Whom are you going to believe, Hillary Clinton or reality?
> 
> After the Paris terror attacks, a lot of candidates are releasing their plans for defeating ISIS. Most of them are the same combination of intensifying air strikes, more special forces and regime change in Syria.
> 
> Not to be left out of the ISIS party, Hillary Clinton came with her own identical plan. There are some reasonable things about it, mainly she promises to undo Obama's pandering to Iran and its Shiite puppets and back a second Sunni Awakening.
> 
> But instead of talking about Islamic terrorism, she talks about "radical Jihadism" (is there a moderate Jihadism?) while insisting that Muslims have nothing to do with terrorism. At the debate, she refused to even say the words, "radical Islam". Now she's moving even further into denial.
> 
> Let’s be clear, though, Islam is not our adversary. Muslims are peaceful and tolerant people, and have nothing whatsoever to do with terrorism.
> 
> Not a thing. Ignore all the Muslim terror groups.
> 
> "The obsession in some quarters with a clash of civilization, or repeating the specific words radical Islamic terrorism isn’t just a distraction, it gives these criminals, these murderers more standing than they deserve."
> 
> Repeating what Muslim terrorists say is a...
> 
> ...
> 
> According to Hillary Clinton, Muslims have nothing to do with Islamic terrorism.
> 
> So who is responsible for the Islamic terrorism if it isn't Muslims? Buddhists fighting for ISIS? Those Amish suicide bombers? Are the Presbyterians blowing themselves up to create an Islamic State?
> 
> Muslims have nothing to do with Islamic terrorism. Hillary Clinton has nothing to do with the truth.
> 
> Hillary Clinton: Muslims Have Nothing To Do With Islamic Terrorism
> 
> 
> 
> She is right, could be un seen forces. For example over 100 million missing jew or under cover. Just before the Paris incident European Parliament pass a bill against Israeli products that any product come from Illegal settlement in Israel will be marked with yellow label.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you start a thread in Conspiracy Theories...
Click to expand...

Similarly Charlie Abdou incident occur in Paris just after israeli terrorism in Gaza and killed 2000 innocent empty handed people, mostly women and children. And that terror act by Israel in Gaza, destroyed Israeli image badly in Europe. It could be link with Israel too, as we saw Israeli prime minister rush to front row in peace walk in last moment, don't you think it make sense.


----------



## the_human_being




----------



## American_Jihad

*Here's How Pathetic Hillary Clinton Defenders Have Become*
* That's how Hillary spin sausage gets made *
November 20, 2015
Daniel Greenfield






You've probably heard this story about the Laugh Factory and Hillary Clinton.

According to Judicial Watch, Laugh Factory, a comedy club with locations across the country, posted footage of a comedian taking jabs at the Monica Lewinsky scandal, her attire and also alluded to questions about her sexual orientation. The club’s owner Jamie Masada told the legal focused news site that the Clinton’s campaign has demanded the video be taken down.

“They threatened me,” Masada told Judicial Watch. “I have received complaints before but never a call like this, threatening to put me out of business if I don’t cut the video.”

Masada told Judicial Watch that after the video was posted on November 9, he got a phone call from a “prominent” member of the Democratic frontrunner’s campaign.

“He said the video was disgusting and asked who put me up to this,” Masada said.

The jokes aren't especially funny, but it's not entirely farfetched that someone at ClintonWorld overreacted badly. We're talking about an organization that includes the likes of Media Matters' David Brock who tried claiming that the New York Times has a "special place in hell" for running stories about Hillary's emails and accused it of being a “megaphone for conservative propaganda”.

Hillary Clinton is surrounded by weird paranoid operatives like that who overreact badly and act like unhinged political thugs.

So there's no way to know if a phone call that wasn't recorded actually happened, but it's not implausible that something like this could happen. If you remember some of the meltdowns by prominent Hillary supporters when she was losing to Obama, it's not even that farfetched.

The media has predictably not covered the story. At least until Slate's Michelle Goldberg ran it as "Here Is How Your Hillary Smear Sausage Gets Made".

This is Slate and Goldberg is a The Nation vet so there's no actual expose here. Goldberg admits that Masada is no right winger. Her sole proof that this is a "smear" is a denial from the Clinton campaign. This is a campaign that has denied anything and everything. It's a campaign that denied the criminal investigation by the FBI of Hillary's emails was a criminal investigation.

So a denial from the Clinton campaign means nothing. Yet it's the only evidence Michelle Goldberg has for not only claiming that it didn't happen, but accusing some vast-right wing conspiracy of a "smear".

...

What we have here is a small-scale demonstration of how Hillary spin sausage gets made. Michelle Goldberg's spin will be cited by numerous liberal sites. They will claim that the Slate story "proves" it didn't happen. Soon it becomes fact among liberals none of whom will bother with the original story and just repost Goldberg's spin. And that is why Michelle Goldberg and Slate even did the piece. It's just more denial content for the liberal echo chamber. It's the equivalent of "Na-na-na I can't hear you" as journalism.

That's how Hillary spin gets made.

Here's How Pathetic Hillary Clinton Defenders Have Become


----------



## candycorn

American_Jihad said:


> Can anyone stop Hillary? Anyone can stop Hillary.


 no


----------



## Sarah G

candycorn said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone stop Hillary? Anyone can stop Hillary.
> 
> 
> 
> no
Click to expand...

No They Can't..  Her new motto.


----------



## Circe

Possibly Trump could stop Hillary: I don't think anyone else can.

The professional pols will try to pull Trump down and prop up George Bush's brother in his place ----------- THAT won't work to stop Hillary!!


----------



## Circe

JoeB131 said:


> The problem isn't "Can anyone stop Hillary".
> 
> The problem is "Will the GOP finally figure out why they lost in 2008 and 2012?"



No, we can see they can't figure it out. The professionals evidently advised all the GOP pols to come out yelling and carrying on about how anti-abortionist they all are!!!! (Not Trump, he had better sense.) Like Scott Walker, that's all he talked about and it had NEVER COME UP IN HIS CAREER BEFORE. No one even ASKED him. So that was the end of Scott Walker and a bunch of these idiots.

Why idiots?

Because there are more women than men and women vote more than men anyway. Women are of course not going to vote for anti-abortionist women-haters.

The GOP math that says We can win the election WITHOUT women, all we need are old white men!! I don't know about that math......................something feels wrong about it.


----------



## Sarah G

This just happened Saturday.  A good omen for Demorats in 2016?  You decide.
*
Louisiana picks Democrat as next governor, rejecting Vitter*

NEW ORLEANS (AP) — Democrat John Bel Edwards won the runoff election for Louisiana governor Saturday, defeating the once-heavy favorite, Republican David Vitter, and handing the Democrats their first statewide victory since 2008.

Edwards, a state lawmaker, will take over the office from term-limited Republican Gov. Bobby Jindal in January.

Voters' rejection of Vitter was a stunning turn of events for the U.S. senator, who has been a political powerhouse in the state for years and started his campaign nearly two years ago as the race's front-runner. Edwards' win offered a rare pick-up of a governor's seat for Democrats in the conservative Deep South.

After his loss, Vitter immediately announced that he wouldn't seek re-election to the U.S. Senate next year, creating a new competition for what had been a safe GOP seat.

Louisiana picks Democrat as next governor, rejecting Vitter


----------



## Circe

Sarah G said:


> This just happened Saturday.  A good omen for Demorats in 2016?  You decide.



No, it was just the huge prostitution scandal about Vitter. I read an article that said the only thing Louisianans hated more than voting Democrat was voting for Vitter. His whole entire campaign was about "redemption," but boy, did he ever not get redeemed.

I think the election in Louisiana is irrelevant to the national issues. Vitter was just an impossibly dirty candidate.


----------



## American_Jihad

Hillary and her past lies will stop herself, but who knows look at the beast you elected it ruined the planet, and his _legacy and yours_ will be sh*t...


----------



## HenryBHough

A fall will stop Mrs. Rodham-Clinton/Lewinsky.

Whether it will be a judicial one, off the wagon, or simply another head-banging stumble remains to be seen.

Gravity is a bitch.


----------



## oreo

the_human_being said:


> Obama just keeps on giving. He really must hate the Clintons. He's hell bent on handing the election to Donald Trump:
> 
> Obama takes immigration leniency plan to the Supreme Court



Hillary Clinton is going to be very difficult to defeat.  She has already separated herself from Obama's foreign policy stating that ISIS _is not contained_ and they will be destroyed under her administration.  I have no reason to doubt her, because it was really Hillary Clinton that put the pressure on the Obama administration to make the the hit on Osama Bin Laden.
Biden's the dove, and Hillary's the hawk

As this race goes on she is going to move farther to the right to secure the independent vote. She's going to put  a country mile between herself & Barack Obama, and she's got a whole year to do that.


----------



## Vigilante

Do we need a THIRD TERM of total "HATE AMERICA"?


----------



## oreo

Vigilante said:


> Do we need a THIRD TERM of total "HATE AMERICA"?




I don't think Obama and Hillary Clinton are two peas in a pod.  Barack Obama moved way far left after he won the Presidency.  And it's clear that he does not like this country.  I imagine Hillary Clinton will lead from the middle like Bill Clinton did.  There were times that he seemed fairly conservative on certain issues.

Hillary Clinton is a hawk--she will go after terrorists, where Obama won't.  She's not offering up free college tuition--LOL like Bernie Sanders is proposing.  So to wrap her in the same blanket as Barack Obama is not quite right.

I doubt many people know that Hillary Clinton used to be a Republican.  Here is one of her more conservative moments in a debate with Obama.



So this is what I mean they are different--and she can easily appeal to the fiscal conservative side of independent voters. _ If Republicans think they're going to win on Bengazi or emails--that's not going to happen.  _There comes a time when people get so tired of hearing about the same thing, that they just refuse to listen to it anymore.


----------



## Vigilante

Do we need a THIRD TERM of total "HATE AMERICA"?


oreo said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do we need a THIRD TERM of total "HATE AMERICA"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Obama and Hillary Clinton are two peas in a pod.  Barack Obama moved way far left after he won the Presidency.  And it's clear that he does not like this country.  I imagine Hillary Clinton will lead from the middle like Bill Clinton did.  There were times that he seemed fairly conservative on certain issues.
> 
> Hillary Clinton is a hawk--she will go after terrorists, where Obama won't.  She's not offering up free college tuition--LOL like Bernie Sanders is proposing.  So to wrap her in the same paper as Barack Obama is not quite right.
> 
> I doubt many people know that Hillary Clinton used to be a Republican.  Here is one of her more conservative moments in a debate with Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> So this is what I mean they are different--and she can easily appeal to the fiscal conservative side of independent voters.
Click to expand...


Of course you do... you're a flunky and lacky for a murdering, corrupt lying bitch! You don't believe the TRUTH even when it lands on your head like a ton of bricks!


----------



## American_Jihad

*Clinton and Sanders Battle for Money*
* Try to scare supporters with tales of the other campaign's success. *
12.22.2015
News






he Hillary Clinton and Bernie Sanders campaigns each turned to the same tactic to raise money on Tuesday, reports _The Washington Post_. The paper cites dueling email blasts to supporters asking for cash to make sure the other one doesn't become the Democratic fundraising champion as the fiscal quarter - and reporting period - ends at the end of the month:

In an email blasted to supporters, Clinton's campaign manager, Robby Mook, said that Sanders was "on track to outraise us this month" and ominously warned that Clinton "might not have the resources we'll need to really compete" in the first two presidential nominating contests in Iowa and New Hampshire.

Not long afterward, the Sanders campaign responded with a statement proclaiming "we have no idea if we will raise more money this quarter than the Clinton campaign."

...

Clinton and Sanders Battle for Money


----------



## Militants

I willing and hopes same time on one lutheran who is Christie then I will four catholics with Hillary and O'Malley in plan B. Rubio and Cruz in plan A. Now I never will Trump even he calling no more from Islam to U.S. who is the same like SD in Sweden. Only small units catholics, buddism and orthodoxers to Sweden. No from Islam SD willing. And maximum 4000-9000 migrants to Sweden in SD's justice. For Trump it is normal when he doens't will no more mouslim to U.S. but last 15 minutes I change me to Christie with only one lutheran in this year campaign. Christie are lutheran what other knows ?!


----------



## Militants

I don't hoped on Trump even he has winning chanches against only Hillary. 

Sanders and O'Malley to. Can win against Trump.


----------



## 9aces

Stopping Hillary will depend on the Republican in the debate throwing off the gloves and using plain language to call her a liar and illustrate her incompetence.

She knows the political dance as well or better than anyone.  If you play her game by her rules, you lose.

Change the game.  If Trump, or anyone else does to her on the stage what Trump's doing on the stump, they win.

If Romney had gone after Obama in the 3rd debate, he'd be president today.


----------



## WheelieAddict

Hopefully Sanders will beat her. Not kidding. The only way I will vote for Hillary is if it is against Jeb! Bush.

My state is heavy Dem anyways If Hill I will vote Libertarian or Green. Because my vote won't effect the electoral college so mine as well help struggling parties have more of a chance.


----------



## Militants

Now I hoped more on Trump than Cruz even I don't hoped most on Trump. 5th place on my favorite. Trump is in top-5. He's racist who I like.

Thinking Trump can win against Hillary.


----------



## sonic

The short answer is "no".  The Right has thrown everything they have at her and she's still holding strong.  Trump is insuring a Clinton victory in that he's a hothead who has little grasp of the issues vs. a polished Clinton with a vast amount of experience.  She'll tear him apart in the debates, and certainly Trumps past will expose him to untold amounts of ridicule.  Hell, his classless nude model of a wife alone will probably sink him, certainly with the GOP base.


----------



## the_human_being




----------



## the_human_being




----------



## American_Jihad

*



*
*...*

*Planned Parenthood to Give Hillary its First-Ever Endorsement*
* The least feminist candidate. *
1.7.2016
News
Mark Tapson

Planned Parenthood is getting behind Hillary Clinton in the organization's first-ever endorsement in a presidential primary, according to The Hill.

Planned Parenthood Action Fund, the nonprofit’s advocacy arm, is making the endorsement. Cecile Richards, the president of Planned Parenthood and a woman who believes that every woman should be able to decide for herself when life begins, declared,

...

Just not unborn children's health care.

Clinton, the Democratic nomination front-runner and the least feminist candidate, will officially accept Planned Parenthood’s support during a campaign rally Sunday in New Hampshire. She tweeted her thanks to PP for its support:

...

Planned Parenthood to Give Hillary its First-Ever Endorsement


----------



## 9aces

WheelieAddict said:


> Hopefully Sanders will beat her. Not kidding. The only way I will vote for Hillary is if it is against Jeb! Bush.
> 
> My state is heavy Dem anyways If Hill I will vote Libertarian or Green. Because my vote won't effect the electoral college so mine as well help struggling parties have more of a chance.



While I'm always suspicious of polls, it's interesting that Sanders has been ahead of Hillary in NH fairly consistently since August.  Iowa/NH sank Hillary last time she ran....it might again.

I absolutely despise Sanders Socialism stance and think you'd have to be the dumbest thing walking the planet to vote for him, but at least with him you know exactly what you'll get.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Uh Oh: FBI's Hillary Probe Expands Again, Now Investigating Public Corruption, Sources Say*
Guy Benson | Jan 11, 2016







After lying mostly dormant for weeks amid intensive media focus on the Republican presidential race, Hillary Clinton's scandals have exploded back into the headlines over the past four days. On Friday, the State Department released a 2011 email that appeared to show then-Secretary Clinton instructing a colleague to strip an identifying heading -- which includes classification notices -- off of a sensitive memo and send it "nonsecure." The episode may prove criminal mishandling of classified material, and at the very least underscores the Democratic frontrunner's reckless and cavalier approach to safeguarding national secrets. More than 1,300 emails that passed through Clinton's unsecure, improper private email server contained classified information, including top secret intelligence. With Clinton lamely and misleadingly defending herself on that front over the weekend, Fox News' Chief Intelligence Correspondent Catherine Herridge breaks this significant news today:

The FBI investigation into Hillary Clinton’s use of private email as secretary of state *has expanded to look at whether the possible “intersection” of Clinton Foundation work and State Department business may have violated public corruption laws, three intelligence sources *not authorized to speak on the record told Fox News*.* This track is in addition to the focus on classified material found on Clinton’s personal server. "*The agents are investigating the possible intersection of Clinton Foundation donations, the dispensation of State Department contracts and whether regular processes were followed,*" one source said. The development follows press reports over the past year about the potential overlap of State Department and Clinton Foundation work, and questions over whether donors benefited from their contacts inside the administration.
Three separate sources, who point to several indications of major escalation -- including the overlapping of two high-profile Clinton controversies:

Inside the FBI, pressure is growing to pursue the case. One intelligence source told Fox News that *FBI agents would be “screaming” if a prosecution is not pursued because “many previous public corruption cases have been made and successfully prosecuted with much less evidence than what is emerging in this investigation.” *The FBI is particularly on edge in the wake of how the case of former CIA Director David Petraeus was handled...In the Petraeus case, the exposure of classified information was assessed to be limited......It is unclear which of the two lines of inquiry was opened first by the FBI and whether they eventually will be combined and presented before a special grand jury. *One intelligence source said the public corruption angle dates back to at least April 2015. Fox News is told that about 100 special agents assigned to the investigations also were asked to sign non-disclosure agreements*, with as many as 50 additional agents on “temporary duty assignment,” or TDY. The request to sign a new NDA could reflect that agents are handling the highly classified material in the emails, or serve as a reminder not to leak about the case, or both...Separately, a former high-ranking State Department official emphasized to Fox News that *Clinton’s deliberate non-use of her government email address may be increasingly “significant.” “It is virtually automatic when one comes on board at the State Department to be assigned an email address,” *the source said.
Much to unpack.  At some point in the course of its probe, the FBI expanded its inquiry from simply examining possible large-scale and unlawful handling of classified material to also looking into a potential obstruction of justice element of Mrs. Clinton's dodgy arrangement.  Today's news suggests a third, very serious, prong to the investigation that may date back as far as last spring.  If Herridge's sources are correct, federal agents are also scrutinizing whether Clinton's work as America's top diplomat was unethically influenced by her personal and financial interests _vis-a-vis _the Clinton Foundation -- which charity watchdogs and former employees have described as a "slush fund," and something quite different from a bona fide charitable organization.  Various deep dives into the Clinton Foundation's books and history have turned up serious questions involving national security-compromising deals, pay-to-play access-peddling, cronyist favoritism, unseemly greed, undisclosed and unvetted foreign donations (in violation of signed transparency agreements), and egregiously inaccurate tax filings.

...

Wow: The FBI's Hillary Investigation Just Got Much More Serious


----------



## American_Jihad

She is going to stop herself...

*Hillary: Look, My Latest Classified Email Problem is Just Another Fake Controversy*
Guy Benson | Jan 11, 2016






Hillary Clinton is responding to last week's bombshell by scrupulously adhering to her scandal playbook: Downplay, deflect, deny. An email released late last week appeared to show then-Secretary Clinton instructing a subordinate to transmit classified materials through non-secure means in 2011. When a secure fax system failed to work properly, an impatient Clinton requested that the materials she needed be turned "into non paper w no identifying heading and [sent] nonsecure." The State Department reacted to this apparently incriminating exchange by calling into question whether the information was ever actually sent (which isn't exactly exculpatory for Hillary), and suggesting that it may not necessarily have been classified in the first place. One problem with this explanation is that in light of Hillary's, shall we say, _less than assiduous_ approach to handling classified data, the notion that she'd be a stickler about sending sensitive, but unclassified, information through non-secure means strains credulity. Plus, the talking points she was seeking at the time have since been redacted, as has the subject matter of those talking points -- albeit under the 'internal deliberations' FOIA exemption.  Are we to believe that their contents were not secret?  Also, why else would she ask for identifying markings be stripped away before being 'sent nonsecure'?  Appearing on CBS' _Face the Nation_ on Sunday, Mrs. Clinton regurgitated State's explanations and declared her actions "common practice" and a non-issue:

...

Hillary: Look, My Latest Classified Email Problem is Just Another Fake Controversy


----------



## pwjohn

Go Bernie sanders.


----------



## Militants

Sanders and Webb in Democrats.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Hillary Clinton’s Lead Over Bernie Sanders Slipping in New Poll *
The New York Times
By THOMAS KAPLAN and DALIA SUSSMAN
5 hrs ago






As the first nominating contest approaches, Hillary Clinton’s commanding lead nationally in the Democratic primary has largely melted away, according to the latest New York Times/CBS News poll.
The tightened race between Mrs. Clinton and Senator Bernie Sanders of Vermont is revealing a sharp generational divide within the Democratic Party, with primary voters under 45 favoring Mr. Sanders by a roughly 2-to-1 ratio.

Yet more than 7 in 10 Democratic voters — including most supporters of Mr. Sanders — still believe Mrs. Clinton will ultimately win the party’s nomination. Voters expressed deeper confidence in her ability to be an effective commander in chief and more of her supporters say their minds are made up compared with Mr. Sanders’s backers.

http://www.nytimes.com/newsletters/nyt-now-morning-briefing?campaign=msn1015news
Over all, 48 percent of Democratic primary voters across the country support Mrs. Clinton, while 41 percent back Mr. Sanders, the poll found. Just a month ago, she led Mr. Sanders by 20 percentage points nationally.

...

Hillary Clinton’s Lead Over Bernie Sanders Slipping in New Poll


----------



## American_Jihad

*Hillary's Emails: Hating Israel *
* Released emails reveal just how deeply Clinton and her advisers despise the Jewish State. *
January 14, 2016
Ari Lieberman






There are many reasons to dislike Hillary Clinton. For one, she’s an unrepentant liar, fabricating everything from her Brian Williamesque brush with death in Bosnia to her parent’s pedigree to her claim that she believed a video caused the deaths of four heroes in Benghazi.

She is also unethical, having accepted large sums of money to the Clinton Foundation from countries and entities working on behalf of foreign governments impacted by her decisions as secretary of state. There is some circumstantial evidence suggesting that she may have been influenced by these rather large contributions. In one well publicized case, Russia was able to acquire 20% of the United States’ uranium reserves in an energy deal that required State Department approval. A paper trail from that transaction reveals that the Clintons’ and their foundation benefited from substantial donations issued by entities with vested interests in ensuring the Russian acquisition of America’s strategic assets. Clinton was required to publicly disclose these contributions but never did. The FBI has now expanded its Emailgate probe of Clinton to include whether the possible “intersection” of Clinton Foundation work and State Department business violated public corruption laws.

Hillary Clinton, who fancies herself as the champion of human rights and women’s rights, is also a serial hypocrite. Records show that the Clinton Foundation accepted funds from countries with abysmal human rights records where misogyny is regularly practiced and the principles of due process are routinely trampled upon.

She gives new meaning to the term flip-flopper, changing her views on various issues on multiple occasions. On everything from gay marriage to NAFTA to the Keystone Pipeline, Hillary is all over the map. Depending on the prevailing winds and the target audience, she’s either for it or against it. With Hillary, it’s all about expediency while principle plays little if any role. When asked by Chris Matthews about the difference between a Socialist and a Democrat, Hillary, ever the professional panderer, sidestepped the issue and predictably, a pliant Matthews from the _uber_-left MSNBC, let the matter pass without protest. As an aside, there is no longer any difference. Both parties believe in big, intrusive government and “redistribution” of wealth.

She is more than likely a felon having committed numerous transgressions in connection with her usage of private, unsecured servers to send classified State Department emails which likely fell into the hands of the Russians, Chinese and God knows who else.

In fact, Hillary’s crimes are likely far greater in scope and scale than those committed by General David Petraeus. At least with Petraeus, the damage was limited and contained. Not so with Clinton’s malfeasance. We may never know the extent of the damage caused by her deliberate circumvention of law and government protocol but it is a virtual certainty that government secrets were compromised and national security was placed at risk.

Bob Woodward compared Hillary’s server scandal to that of Watergate, which brought down the Nixon administration. Woodward is not some far-right tea-bagger but an accomplished and well-respected Washington insider and investigative journalist who brought down an American president.

These examples by themselves should give pause for thought before one entertains the notion of pulling the lever for an unprincipled liar and possible, nay probable felon but unfortunately, there’s more, a lot more.

If you hate Israel and wish to see nothing but misfortune for the Jewish State, stop reading because Hillary is your candidate. If you care about Israel and its relationship with the United States, read on.

Hillary’s email scandal has unleashed a treasure trove of information pertaining to the former secretary of state’s views on Israel as well as those of her closest advisors, Sidney Blumenthal, Anne Marie Slaughter and Thomas Pickering. The latest email exposé involves Thomas Pickering.

...

Should Clinton become president, it is safe to assume that she will disregard Petraeus’ advice and employ the same destructive policies championed by her predecessor, placing the final nail in the coffin of an alliance that has endured for 68 years and causing tremendous harm to the interests of two great democracies. Let’s hope it doesn’t come to that.

Hillary's Emails: Hating Israel


----------



## Manonthestreet

Hilly is dead in the water


----------



## American_Jihad

*Hillary Clinton: I Went Into Politics Because "People Wanted Me To"*
January 14, 2016
Daniel Greenfield


No, really no.

Nobody wanted 20 more years of the Clintons after the impeachment mess. Even most Democrats wanted them to go away. But according to Hillary, she was just forced to go into politics by popular demand.

In one of her latest attempts to seem human, Hillary Clinton had one of those soft couch and softball question interviews, in which she said that, "I didn't go into politics until—other than through my husband's political career—until 1999 when I ran for the Senate. And I did that in part because I felt like people wanted me to..."

As Shoshana Weissman at Weekly Standard points out, that contradicts pretty much every other claim she's made in the past about her political involvement and career. But I'll just skip over that part since Hillary Clinton telling crazy lies also hasn't been news since 1999.

...

Hillary Clinton: I Went Into Politics Because "People Wanted Me To"


----------



## Moxie

Hillary has been in the process of stopping herself for a long time. She has bent the truth for so long that she doesn't know the meaning of the word. Her mis-management of foreign affairs cost the lives of many Americans. Finally, regardless of what anyone tells you, Led Zeppelin did not write the song "Dazed and Confused" about Hillary Clinton. It just so happens that's the way she is, pure coincidence. And for those of you living in a dream, it's time for a reality check. All this hype about Hillary being the front runner, that's bullshit. That's the media talking, and they got it all wrong. Bernie Sanders will end up on top at the Democratic Convention, and in the White House when all is said and done.


----------



## the_human_being

Well, Hillary is trying to pay her debts. Planned Parenthood took some of the money they received from the taxpayers to support women's health (murdering babies and selling their body parts), and gave it as a campaign contribution to Hillary. Next, Planned Parenthood made a public endorsement of the women's rights champion.  Now, in order to repay the murderous chop house, Hillary is wanting to increase taxpayer funding of the hideous organization. This from the woman who crucified a rape victim and called her sexual predator husband's victims "trailer trash" and liars.

Clinton calls for increased Planned Parenthood funding


----------



## oreo

American_Jihad said:


> True dat, never won a competitive election...
> 
> 
> *Can Anyone Stop Hillary? Why Not? Hillary has Never Won a Competitive Election*
> 
> January 17, 2014 by Daniel Greenfield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone stop Hillary, Time asks? Why not.
> 
> Forgotten in the reality distortion field surrounding Ready for Hillary is the simply fact that Hillary has never actually won a competitive election. Hillarys senate seat in New York was handed to her after Giuliani came down with cancer. If he hadnt gotten sick, Hillary Clinton would have tried to be the senator from her native Illinois instead and might have prevented Obama from ever getting started.
> 
> Hillary Clinton was so incredibly popular that her otherwise unknown Democratic primary opponent in 2000 managed to take a fifth of the vote.
> 
> ...
> 
> The only ticket shes running on is First female president. If the Republicans were to put up a female candidate, Hillary would literally have no platform, no slogan, no anything.
> 
> Take away the Its time for little girls to have a role model and Its time to show a wife and a mother can run the country spiel and there is nothing in the Hillary box. Zero.
> 
> Can anyone stop Hillary? Anyone can stop Hillary.
> 
> Can Anyone Stop Hillary? Why Not? Hillary has Never Won a Competitive Election | FrontPage Magazine




I think Hillary Clinton has won this election before the 1st primary vote was even cast.

Trump and his supporters have chased off 17% of the population (Hispanics) right into Hillary Clinton's lap. Historically since Reagan, the GOP nominee has to capture at least 40% of this group to win the White House. Trump is polling at a negative 75%,  Now you can add American Muslims, Jews, people and families with disabilities and I have probably forgotten other groups he has insulted.
GOP Win Will Need More Than 40 Percent Of Latino 2016 Vote, Says Study
Poll: 75% of Latinos Have Negative View of Donald Trump
Latino conservatives: If Donald Trump is the nominee, we will not work to elect him

In 2012, the Evangelical wing of the Republican party dragged the party into issues of abortion, who's not going to pay for birth control pills, and what is legitimate rape  questions, which sent women running into Obama's corner.  Republicans lost women by double digits, younger women by a whopping 36 points.  This secured a 2nd term for Obama.
Why Romney Lost And Republicans Keep Losing
How women ruled the 2012 election and where the GOP went wrong - CNNPolitics.com
The GOP's woman problem goes beyond Trump
Gender Gap in 2012 Vote Is Largest in Gallup's History

Republicans are the minority party at 41 million, Democrats are stronger at 46 million, and Independents are the largest party today, representing 40% of the entire electorate.  _Independents won't vote for far right candidates.
_
Women are the largest voting block at 54%.  Add women &  Hispanics and the 1st woman Presidential candidate in 200 years, and these numbers are already indicating a very blue election night.  I don't think there is any Republican nominee that can defeat Hillary Clinton at this time.  They also indicate Republicans will lose the Senate and a ton of seats in the house.  _What the Trump supporter failed to realize is that Republicans in the entire southwest of this country depend on Hispanics to win elections.  Without them they lose.  

*The Tea Party has effectively rino'd themselves right into a Hillary Clinton Presidency.*_

_



_


----------



## Vigilante

If anyone, it's Sean Penn....After all look what an interview with El Chapo did for that TERRORIST!






BUT it seems that she's beating herself...62% say she is dishonest!


----------



## American_Jihad

*Top Google debate question: Will Hillary be prosecuted?* 





The Hill
Jonathan Swan
1 hr ago

Some of the top trending questions on Google during Sunday's Democratic presidential debate related to Hillary Clinton's legal troubles.

"Will Hillary Clinton get prosecuted?" is the top question being asked on Google searches concerning the Democratic front-runner during the debate, in Charleston, S.C.

Two of the top five questions relating to Clinton implicitly concern the FBI investigation into the private email server she used as secretary of State.

...

Top Google debate question: Will Hillary be prosecuted?


----------



## American_Jihad

*Hillary Clinton Readies for a Long Slog Against Bernie Sanders*






The New York Times
By AMY CHOZICK 2 hrs ago






Facing a tougher than expected challenge from Senator Bernie Sanders of Vermont, Hillary Clinton’s campaign is preparing for a primary fight that could stretch into late April or early May and require a sprawling field operation in states and territories from Pennsylvania to Guam.

With the Iowa caucuses in two weeks and Mr. Sanders’s insurgent candidacy chipping away at Mrs. Clinton’s once formidable lead there, Clinton aides are acknowledging that the road to the party’s July convention could be an expensive slog. “Remember, I campaigned all the way into June last time,” Mrs. Clinton told CNN last week.

Even though the Clinton team has sought to convey that it has built a national operation, the campaign has invested much of its resources in the Feb. 1 caucuses in Iowa, hoping that a victory there could marginalize Mr. Sanders and set Mrs. Clinton on the path to the nomination. As much as 90 percent of the campaign’s resources are now split between Iowa and the Brooklyn headquarters, according to an estimate provided by a person with direct knowledge of the spending. 

The campaign denied that figure.

...

Mr. Sanders’s campaign has also been crunching the delegate math. It says he can outperform Mrs. Clinton with white voters and voters under 45, who favor Mr. Sanders two to one, and pick up delegates in states that have caucuses rather than primaries.

His campaign is optimistic in states like Colorado, Minnesota and Wyoming — which hold caucuses, a system that favors the party’s most liberal voters — as well as in other states with relatively small and mostly white populations of Democrats. 

“To be a Democrat in Oklahoma, you’ve got to be real liberal,” said Michael Briggs, a spokesman for Mr. Sanders.

Hillary Clinton Readies for a Long Slog Against Bernie Sanders


----------



## American_Jihad

*Is Hillary Too Paranoid to be President?*

*Fear, hate and conspiracy theories are destroying Hillary Clinton’s campaign.*

January 22, 2016
Daniel Greenfield






  Hillary Clinton’s political future is caught between an old hippie and the FBI.

Under fire, her collapsing campaign is retreating into paranoia and conspiracy theories. The Intelligence Community Inspector General, an Obama appointee, is being accused of conspiring with Republicans. The rise of Bernie Sanders is being attributed to “dark money” and political enemies by Clintonworld.

Hillary Clinton has a longstanding tendency to turn to a dark conspiratorial mindset when things don’t go her way. She blamed her husband’s affair with Monica Lewinsky on a “vast right-wing conspiracy”. 

Her close friend’s papers reveal that Hillary thought Bill had been “driven” to the affair by his “political adversaries”. It was easier for Hillary to blame her husband’s misbehavior on Republicans than to deal with reality. And her campaign is showing that her worldview hasn’t changed any since then.

The real story is that Hillary Clinton’s paranoia preemptively trashed her own campaign.

The entire FBI investigation would not exist if Hillary Clinton had just followed the law. Instead she chose to engage in a preemptive cover-up of her emails as preparation for her presidential campaign. The job of Secretary of State had never meant anything to her except as a stepping stone to the White House. She took it to fundraise and build up her resume while maintaining total control over her emails, in violation of the law, while displaying no regard for national security by storing highly classified materials on her own server. But instead of protecting her campaign, the cover-up created its biggest challenge.

The revelation that emails containing beyond top secret intelligence from "special access programs" ended up on her server, which according to a former CIA officer placed the lives of intelligence sources in danger, shows that Hillary’s paranoia not only endangered national security, but even risked lives.

The same thing happened once again with Bernie Sanders. Hillary Clinton was so determined to avoid a contested primary that she raised obscene amounts of money to intimidate potential rivals. This desperate fundraising strategy instead backfired by creating controversies around some of her donors and alienating the voters that she was raising money to influence.

Instead of running a normal campaign, Hillary Clinton was surrounded by corporate branding experts who wanted to market her just like Coca Cola. Meanwhile Hillary, who had famously insisted that anyone appearing in a photo with her had to pose and then wait for her to show up, not only avoided interviews, but had a rope line to keep reporters away. Hillary’s corporate campaign was boring and controlling. The Bernie Sanders campaign was a novelty and it didn’t try to rope off reporters.

Now Hillary Clinton will do just about any press, chasing after the reporters whom she had been keeping at arm’s length, but it’s already too late. Hillary Clinton’s attempt to avoid a competitive primary created the very conditions that made it into a competitive primary. Her paranoia has been creating these self-fulfilling prophecies and sabotaging her political ambitions all along. 

The same thing happened with the debates. To avoid a competitive primary, the debates were rigged to take place when they would be least likely to be seen. Now the Clinton camp is desperately trying to add more debates in which to attack Bernie Sanders. By trying to avoid the debates, Hillary Clinton lost the opportunity to take the fight to him. Now she is desperately trying to undo her own manufactured crisis.

By trying to avoid a competitive primary, Hillary Clinton actually ended up creating one. Her real issue isn’t Bernie Sanders. It’s her own paranoia. Instead of using her huge advantages in money and name recognition to better compete, she tried to use them to completely shut down the process.

With both her emails and the campaign, Hillary Clinton’s actions were unnecessary; they drew attention to the things she was trying to conceal and brought about the very outcome that she had tried to avoid.

And Hillary’s uncontrollable paranoia raises more troubling questions about her fitness for the job.

...

Is Hillary Too Paranoid to be President?


----------



## American_Jihad

*At Iowa town hall, Clinton is challenged on honesty and unexpected primary struggle*







The Washington Post
John Wagner, Abby Phillip, David A. Fahrenthold
14 mins ago





DES MOINES — Former secretary of state Hillary Clinton was challenged about her honesty and her unexpected struggles in the primary during CNN’s “town hall” for Democratic candidates Monday.

Clinton spoke last of the three candidates, and her session began with an awkward inquiry from moderator Chris Cuomo: How are you in a close race with a socialist?

Clinton laughed, loud and long and without any trace of actual mirth. “Look, it’s a great country. Despite what one of the Republicans says. And we are all, on the Democratic side, having a spirited debate.”

It did not get much easier: later, a young man in the audience — who supported that “democratic socialist,” Bernie Sanders — questioned Clinton’s honesty, an implicit reference to Clinton’s use of a private email server to hold government emails. She responded by saying, essentially: You haven’t been paying attention very long, have you?

“They throw all these things at me, and I’m still standing,” Clinton said of her foes, noting that she’s been targeted in past scandals, but has never been knocked down. But some people who are new to politics — “They go, ‘Oh my gosh, look at all of that” — and don’t understand the context, Clinton said, waiving her arms in mock panic. The real reason for the attacks, she said: “I’ve been on the front lines of change and progress since I was your age.”

Clinton was the final Democratic presidential contender to take the stage Monday in Des Moines, exactly one week ahead of the Iowa caucuses. Sen. Bernie Sanders (Vt.) went first, and former governor Martin O’Malley followed.

The forum comes at a key juncture in the race, with recent polls showing Clinton’s once-formidable lead over Sanders, the “democratic socialist” senator from Vermont, having vanished.

...

At Iowa town hall, Clinton attacks Trump without ever mentioning his name


----------



## Dianna Jane

American_Jihad said:


> True dat, never won a competitive election...
> 
> 
> *Can Anyone Stop Hillary? Why Not? Hillary has Never Won a Competitive Election*
> 
> January 17, 2014 by Daniel Greenfield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone stop Hillary, Time asks? Why not.
> 
> Forgotten in the reality distortion field surrounding Ready for Hillary is the simply fact that Hillary has never actually won a competitive election. Hillarys senate seat in New York was handed to her after Giuliani came down with cancer. If he hadnt gotten sick, Hillary Clinton would have tried to be the senator from her native Illinois instead and might have prevented Obama from ever getting started.
> 
> Hillary Clinton was so incredibly popular that her otherwise unknown Democratic primary opponent in 2000 managed to take a fifth of the vote.
> 
> ...
> 
> The only ticket shes running on is First female president. If the Republicans were to put up a female candidate, Hillary would literally have no platform, no slogan, no anything.
> 
> Take away the Its time for little girls to have a role model and Its time to show a wife and a mother can run the country spiel and there is nothing in the Hillary box. Zero.
> 
> Can anyone stop Hillary? Anyone can stop Hillary.
> 
> Can Anyone Stop Hillary? Why Not? Hillary has Never Won a Competitive Election | FrontPage Magazine




Only Marco Rubio can stop Hillary.  Don't waste your vote on anyone else because we'll wind up with a Democrat for president AGAIN.


----------



## Moxie

Hillary has beaten herself. The next POTUS will be Bernie Sanders. It's time for a real change.


----------



## pwjohn

Bernie Sanders for president.


----------



## Agit8r

If it can happen, it will be in the primaries.  The GOP doesn't have anyone that can beat her.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Hillary Clinton's Abuse of Classified Info Goes Back Decades*
February 3, 2016
Daniel Greenfield







Hillary Clinton's sense of political entitlement has always trumped any sense of responsibility, let alone national security. And Bill Clinton had even less responsibility and more entitlement than she did. So this shouldn't be too surprising.

...

The only problem with this story is that Hillary Clinton also made up all sorts of lies to bolster her credentials, including the infamous airport "under fire" lie and the claim that she brought peace to Northern Ireland. But in this case it's entirely plausible that she had access to information that she wasn't supposed to have in a White House where information was routinely being abused anyway.

And that would mean that Hillary Clinton has a history of abusing classified information going back decades.

Hillary Clinton's Abuse of Classified Info Goes Back Decades


----------



## Mac1958




----------



## American_Jihad

*Hillary Clinton’s Secret Weapon Is Bernie Sanders’ Colleagues*
—By Tim Murphy

| Sat Feb. 6, 2016






Sen Al Franken (D-Minn.) opened for Hillary Clinton Saturday night in Portsmouth with one very important message: she's good enough, she's smart enough, and doggone it, she's a Paul Wellstone progressive.

Clinton's final pitch to New Hampshire voters is as much about the people she surrounds herself with as it is the former secretary of state herself. On Friday, four woman senators were there to co-opt Bernie Sanders by arguing that the "revolution" America needs is electing the first woman. Stefany Shaheen, daughter of the New Hampshire senator, warmed up the crowd in Portsmouth by name-dropping celebrity backers Lena Dunham, Gloria Steinem, Abby Wambach—proof she's not only experienced, but maybe cool. Franken was there to follow-up on a subject of intense debate over the last week—what it means to be a progressive.

"Let my clarify something: why they let a _guy_ up here," Franken began, flanked by Sen. Jeanne Shaheen, Gov. Maggie Hassan, and the former secretary of state. He didn't waste any time invoking the legacy of the late Minnesota senator, a progressive icon who died in a plane crash in 2002 shortly before the midterm elections:



I'm Al Franken, I'm a Senator from Minnesota, and I hold the seat that Paul Wellstone once held. And I can point to someone on this stage whom I wouldn't be senator from Minnesota [without], and that is Hillary Clinton. My first election was kind of close. I won by 312 votes. Hillary Clinton came twice for me, once in October and then I got a call from her the Sunday before the election, she said "I'm coming out." And we did a big rally in Duluth and got more than 312 votes at that rally, I gotta tell you. I'm a Paul Wellstone progressive. And let me tell you what that means: Paul said, "We all do better when we all do better." Now if I knew what a haiku was, I'd say that was a haiku. But evidently I'm told it isn't. But Paul knew that we all do better when we all do better.

He launched into a personal story of growing up middle-class in Minnesota. And then he returned again to why they let the guy up there.

...

Hillary Clinton’s secret weapon is Bernie Sanders’ colleagues


----------



## American_Jihad

*



*

*Gloria Steinem and Madeleine Albright Scold Young Women Backing Bernie Sanders*
By ALAN RAPPEPORTFEB. 7, 2016

...

“We can tell our story of how we climbed the ladder, and a lot of you younger women think it’s done. It’s not done,” Ms. Albright said of the broader fight for women’s equality. *“There’s a special place in hell for women who don’t help each other!”*

...

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/08/u...-albright-hillary-clinton-bernie-sanders.html


----------



## American_Jihad

*Hillary Fights to Keep Wall Street Speeches Secret*
* The Occupy Wall Street populist is terrified of being outed as a 1-percenter Wall Street elitist. *
February 11, 2016
Matthew Vadum






...

Clinton's duplicitousness could end up being her undoing.

_Politico_ reported in 2013 that Wall Street plutocrats felt reassured by a speech Hillary had delivered away from TV cameras. Sources in attendance paraphrased her saying that "the banker-bashing so popular within both political parties was unproductive and indeed foolish."

The article continued:

"Striking a soothing note on the global financial crisis, she told the audience, in effect: We all got into this mess together, and we’re all going to have to work together to get out of it. What the bankers heard her to [_sic_] say was just what they would hope for from a prospective presidential candidate: Beating up the finance industry isn’t going to improve the economy—it needs to stop. And indeed Goldman’s Tim O’Neill, who heads the bank’s asset management business, introduced Clinton by saying how courageous she was for speaking at the bank."

During another 2013 speech at a Goldman retreat in Arizona for which she pocketed $225,000, Mrs. Clinton was bursting with praise for the investment bank's capital-generating and job-creation efforts. She lauded Goldman for its workplace diversity and conspicuously left out any criticism of the company or of the financial sector for any role it may have played in the 2008 stock market collapse.

“It was pretty glowing about us,” said one person who heard the speech. “It’s so far from what she sounds like as a candidate now. It was like a rah-rah speech. She sounded more like a Goldman Sachs managing director.”

Releasing the transcript "would bury her against Sanders,” the individual said. “It really makes her look like an ally of the firm.”

In a separate speech the same year to Goldman and some of its major clients Clinton refused to blame the banks alone for causing the market meltdown from which the U.S. economy has yet to fully recover.

Sounding like a Republican or a libertarian economist, Hillary said the landmark Dodd-Frank financial reform law of 2010 may have contributed to the financial crisis.

...

Hillary Fights to Keep Wall Street Speeches Secret


----------



## In God we trust

Votto said:


> BobPlumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> This far out anything can happen.  Sometimes it's not good to be the front runner because of the big bull's eye on your back.  Hillary has lots of baggage to go with that name recognition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one has as much baggage as Christie!!
> 
> All he needs is a trunk and he can be both candidate and mascot for the GOP.
> 
> Let the 2016 freak show for President begin.  I can hardly wait..........NOT!!
Click to expand...

I hope she gets run over by a bus.


----------



## candycorn

still no.


----------



## candycorn

9aces said:


> Stopping Hillary will depend on the Republican in the debate throwing off the gloves and using plain language to call her a liar and illustrate her incompetence.
> 
> She knows the political dance as well or better than anyone.  If you play her game by her rules, you lose.
> 
> Change the game.  If Trump, or anyone else does to her on the stage what Trump's doing on the stump, they win.
> 
> If Romney had gone after Obama in the 3rd debate, he'd be president today.



Debates cannot win anything for you...you certainly can lose ground during them...ask Senator Rubio.  
Yours is a recipe for disaster for the GOP.


----------



## 9aces

candycorn said:


> 9aces said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stopping Hillary will depend on the Republican in the debate throwing off the gloves and using plain language to call her a liar and illustrate her incompetence.
> 
> She knows the political dance as well or better than anyone.  If you play her game by her rules, you lose.
> 
> Change the game.  If Trump, or anyone else does to her on the stage what Trump's doing on the stump, they win.
> 
> If Romney had gone after Obama in the 3rd debate, he'd be president today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debates cannot win anything for you...you certainly can lose ground during them...ask Senator Rubio.
> Yours is a recipe for disaster for the GOP.
Click to expand...


No, they're not.  Democrats won't give a shit if she slaughters children on live TV.  They'll still vote for her no matter what.

You have to clearly illustrate what she is, and get her to show it.  Push her hard, she will, she can't help it.  That nasty streak she has is never far from the surface.


----------



## candycorn

9aces said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9aces said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stopping Hillary will depend on the Republican in the debate throwing off the gloves and using plain language to call her a liar and illustrate her incompetence.
> 
> She knows the political dance as well or better than anyone.  If you play her game by her rules, you lose.
> 
> Change the game.  If Trump, or anyone else does to her on the stage what Trump's doing on the stump, they win.
> 
> If Romney had gone after Obama in the 3rd debate, he'd be president today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debates cannot win anything for you...you certainly can lose ground during them...ask Senator Rubio.
> Yours is a recipe for disaster for the GOP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they're not.  Democrats won't give a shit if she slaughters children on live TV.  They'll still vote for her no matter what.
> 
> You have to clearly illustrate what she is, and get her to show it.  Push her hard, she will, she can't help it.  That nasty streak she has is never far from the surface.
Click to expand...


You have her confused with Mr. Trump

Ask Trey Gowdy about aggressively questioning Sec.  Clinton.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Hillary Clinton: Socialists Love Me*
February 15, 2016
Daniel Greenfield






The funny thing about the Hillary Clinton vs Bernie Sanders race is the way that Hillary Clinton will...

1. Claim that Bernie Sanders' positions are way too radical and outside the mainstream

2. Once they're popular with the radical leftist Dem base, adopt them

Socialism? Too radical. Outside the mainstream. Americans won't vote for a Socialist. But Democrats will? Okay, Hillary Clinton will put on her red pantsuit and jacket and do the Socialism thing. Hillary Clinton will be the best Socialist ever.

...

Hillary Clinton: Socialists Love Me


----------



## Care4all

American_Jihad said:


> True dat, never won a competitive election...
> 
> 
> *Can Anyone Stop Hillary? Why Not? Hillary has Never Won a Competitive Election*
> 
> January 17, 2014 by Daniel Greenfield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone stop Hillary, Time asks? Why not.
> 
> Forgotten in the reality distortion field surrounding Ready for Hillary is the simply fact that Hillary has never actually won a competitive election. Hillarys senate seat in New York was handed to her after Giuliani came down with cancer. If he hadnt gotten sick, Hillary Clinton would have tried to be the senator from her native Illinois instead and might have prevented Obama from ever getting started.
> 
> Hillary Clinton was so incredibly popular that her otherwise unknown Democratic primary opponent in 2000 managed to take a fifth of the vote.
> 
> ...
> 
> The only ticket shes running on is First female president. If the Republicans were to put up a female candidate, Hillary would literally have no platform, no slogan, no anything.
> 
> Take away the Its time for little girls to have a role model and Its time to show a wife and a mother can run the country spiel and there is nothing in the Hillary box. Zero.
> 
> Can anyone stop Hillary? Anyone can stop Hillary.
> 
> Can Anyone Stop Hillary? Why Not? Hillary has Never Won a Competitive Election | FrontPage Magazine


she won her second run for Senator against a republican and won every single county in New York, but the one county.... the repub candidate's county that he lived in, and upstate new york is NOT liberal....

plus, she won the State primary elections for president in 2008 against the very popular Obama 18.1 million to Obama's 17.6 million...


----------



## Si modo

She's a criminal.  She'll be stopped.


----------



## Care4all

Si modo said:


> She's a criminal.  She'll be stopped.


----------



## Si modo

Care4all said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's a criminal.  She'll be stopped.
Click to expand...

Being a criminal is OK with you for a POTUS?


----------



## oreo

BobPlumb said:


> Any female republican candidate would be trashed by the MSM.  It's not a done deal, but Hillary has a better chance than probably anyone else of being the next POTUS.




No not now.  Hillary Clinton is going into this race with a 6 to 10 point advantage of being the 1st woman Presidential nominee in this nation's history.  Women rule today as the majority voting block, and they will be voting heavily for her.  Trump and his supporters have chased off another 17% of the population, Hispanics, when the GOP nominee needed at least 46% of this block to win the White House.  
GOP Win Will Need More Than 40 Percent Of Latino 2016 Vote, Says Study
Poll: 75% of Latinos Have Negative View of Donald Trump
Latino conservatives: If Donald Trump is the nominee, we will not work to elect him

Republicans are the minority party at 41 million, Democrats are stronger at 46 million, and Independents are the largest voting block representing 40% of the entire electorate.  She will win the Independent voter, and a lot of unhappy Republican voters also.

The Republican party is shattered into pieces with votes going everywhere.  One group will vote for an Establishment candidate while the Tea Party will only vote for a non-establishment candidate that does not support any type of immigration reform.  One side wants a 1000 mile wall that Mexico will supposedly pay for, the other side wants a moderate that is willing to work across party lines to get things done.  One side always says NO--the other side will negotiate.  So there is NO unity within the Republican Party.

The Republican debates have turned into an angry chimpanzee fest.  None of them look Presidential--all of the 16 that entered, most dropped out and we're down to 4 now, and again the same separation exists.  It's liar, liar--I am going to sue you--and all kinds of other things that have made this election cycle more than entertaining--but it's also cost Republicans another general election cycle.

The only thing that would change this outcome would be a *Bernie Sanders* nominee.  Then you would have all of the above UNITE--and they would cast a vote for whomever the GOP nominee will be, and hold their noses while voting.  But that seems highly unlikely at this point.  This country would never vote for a socialist that was campaigning on free college tuition.

Hillary Clinton will be the next POTUS.  She looks calm, much more Presidential than anything the Republican party has produced this election cycle.


----------



## American_Jihad

oreo said:


> BobPlumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any female republican candidate would be trashed by the MSM.  It's not a done deal, but Hillary has a better chance than probably anyone else of being the next POTUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No not now.  Hillary Clinton is going into this race with a 6 to 10 point advantage of being the 1st woman Presidential nominee in this nation's history.  Women rule today as the majority voting block, and they will be voting heavily for her.  Trump and his supporters have chased off another 17% of the population, Hispanics, when the GOP nominee needed at least 46% of this block to win the White House.
> GOP Win Will Need More Than 40 Percent Of Latino 2016 Vote, Says Study
> Poll: 75% of Latinos Have Negative View of Donald Trump
> Latino conservatives: If Donald Trump is the nominee, we will not work to elect him
> 
> Republicans are the minority party at 41 million, Democrats are stronger at 46 million, and Independents are the largest voting block representing 40% of the entire electorate.  She will win the Independent voter, and a lot of unhappy Republican voters also.
> 
> The Republican party is shattered into pieces with votes going everywhere.  One group will vote for an Establishment candidate while the Tea Party will only vote for a non-establishment candidate that does not support any type of immigration reform.  One side wants a 1000 mile wall that Mexico will supposedly pay for, the other side wants a moderate that is willing to work across party lines to get things done.  One side always says NO--the other side will negotiate.  So there is NO unity within the Republican Party.
> 
> The Republican debates have turned into an angry chimpanzee fest.  None of them look Presidential--all of the 16 that entered, most dropped out and we're down to 4 now, and again the same separation exists.  It's liar, liar--I am going to sue you--and all kinds of other things that have made this election cycle more than entertaining--but it's also cost Republicans another general election cycle.
> 
> The only thing that would change this outcome would be a *Bernie Sanders* nominee.  Then you would have all of the above UNITE--and they would cast a vote for whomever the GOP nominee will be, and hold their noses while voting.  But that seems highly unlikely at this point.  This country would never vote for a socialist that was campaigning on free college tuition.
> 
> Hillary Clinton will be the next POTUS.  She looks calm, much more Presidential than anything the Republican party has produced this election cycle.
Click to expand...

The youngsters wont vote for her, they'll sit at home/dorm get stoned and munch out, lol...


----------



## American_Jihad

*Hillary's Ugly Racism and Sexism Campaign*
* Can we afford eight more years of divisive identity politics? *
February 18, 2016
Daniel Greenfield





If a state doesn’t vote for Hillary Clinton, it’s racist. 

That’s the label that poor New Hampshire, the state just too white to appreciate the virtues of a white woman with dyed blonde hair who occasionally puts on a bad fake southern accent and switches from loving the Yankees to hating them, was stuck with after turning her down.

Sensing trouble up the road in Nevada, Clintonworld tried to accuse Nevada, a state with a sizable Latino population, of also being too white for Hillary. If a state that is a quarter Latino is not diverse enough for Hillary Clinton, where can she win except in her imaginary village based on a fake African proverb?

Ex-Salon boss Joan Walsh suggested that Hillary Clinton was losing white voters because of second-hand racism from her time working for Obama. She’s losing men because they’re sexist and she’s losing women because, according to Gloria Steinem, they’re going ”where the boys are”. It won’t be long before the handful of black people who vote for Bernie Sanders are accused of “acting white”.

Hillary Clinton has turned into Tonya Harding; an obnoxious criminal who can’t stop making excuses, while towing around Bill Clinton as her Jeff Gillooly to kneecap her opponents with awkward attacks. After trying and failing to run on experience, the only thing she’s running on now is identity politics. And her campaign has tapped into the most repugnant and obnoxious politically correct smears. 

If you don’t vote for Hillary Clinton, you’re a racist. If you’re a woman who doesn’t vote for her, you’re going to hell. If you ask her about her illegal email server or her speaking fees, you’re sexist.

Senator Shaheen, a Clinton proxy, claimed that questions about the huge pile of speaking fees paid to the Clintons by special interests and even foreign governments were sexist because, “How many men who are running for president have been asked about the speaking fees they’ve taken?”

The Clintons pulled in $153 million in speaking fees. Nobody in this election is anywhere close.

If criticizing Hillary Clinton for taking millions of dollars from special interests is sexist, there is no such thing as a legitimate non-sexist criticism of her. And that’s the whole ridiculously cynical idea.

Any and every criticism of Hillary Clinton is racist or sexist. Clinton supporters now shout sexism or racism first and ask questions later. Salon’s Amanda Marcotte accused a female Hillary Clinton supporter of being a “male Clinton hater” who has “issues with women” because of an unflattering painting. That type of casual smear has become the engine of a desperate and paranoid political identity campaign. 

...

Hillary Clinton is the most powerful and the most admired woman in America who claims that everything is unfair and that everyone is prejudiced against her. The country is in the throes of the final term of a man who thinks the same way and abuses others with that self-serving justification. Hillary and Obama always have excuses for why they are the victims and everything is someone else’s fault.

Can the country really afford eight more years of the same thing?

Hillary's Ugly Racism and Sexism Campaign


----------



## LilOlLady

I believe Sanders will get the nomination because he has the Hispanic vote. Hillary has the old folks votes. 
She and Obama has done nothing for minorities. Handed out tokens but nothing substantial. Nothing for human rights, 
“But I listen to her, she’s been there forever,” Trump said on Fox News’s “Hannity.” “She’s talking about how she’s going to help African Americans. What has she been doing for the last 25 years?


----------



## LilOlLady

American_Jihad said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BobPlumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any female republican candidate would be trashed by the MSM.  It's not a done deal, but Hillary has a better chance than probably anyone else of being the next POTUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No not now.  Hillary Clinton is going into this race with a 6 to 10 point advantage of being the 1st woman Presidential nominee in this nation's history.  Women rule today as the majority voting block, and they will be voting heavily for her.  Trump and his supporters have chased off another 17% of the population, Hispanics, when the GOP nominee needed at least 46% of this block to win the White House.
> GOP Win Will Need More Than 40 Percent Of Latino 2016 Vote, Says Study
> Poll: 75% of Latinos Have Negative View of Donald Trump
> Latino conservatives: If Donald Trump is the nominee, we will not work to elect him
> 
> Republicans are the minority party at 41 million, Democrats are stronger at 46 million, and Independents are the largest voting block representing 40% of the entire electorate.  She will win the Independent voter, and a lot of unhappy Republican voters also.
> 
> The Republican party is shattered into pieces with votes going everywhere.  One group will vote for an Establishment candidate while the Tea Party will only vote for a non-establishment candidate that does not support any type of immigration reform.  One side wants a 1000 mile wall that Mexico will supposedly pay for, the other side wants a moderate that is willing to work across party lines to get things done.  One side always says NO--the other side will negotiate.  So there is NO unity within the Republican Party.
> 
> The Republican debates have turned into an angry chimpanzee fest.  None of them look Presidential--all of the 16 that entered, most dropped out and we're down to 4 now, and again the same separation exists.  It's liar, liar--I am going to sue you--and all kinds of other things that have made this election cycle more than entertaining--but it's also cost Republicans another general election cycle.
> 
> The only thing that would change this outcome would be a *Bernie Sanders* nominee.  Then you would have all of the above UNITE--and they would cast a vote for whomever the GOP nominee will be, and hold their noses while voting.  But that seems highly unlikely at this point.  This country would never vote for a socialist that was campaigning on free college tuition.
> 
> Hillary Clinton will be the next POTUS.  She looks calm, much more Presidential than anything the Republican party has produced this election cycle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The youngsters wont vote for her, they'll sit at home/dorm get stoned and munch out, lol...
Click to expand...

I have 5 grand kids and none of them are stoners? Majority youngsters of voting age are in school and working. You must be talking by experience.


----------



## American_Jihad

LilOlLady said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BobPlumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any female republican candidate would be trashed by the MSM.  It's not a done deal, but Hillary has a better chance than probably anyone else of being the next POTUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No not now.  Hillary Clinton is going into this race with a 6 to 10 point advantage of being the 1st woman Presidential nominee in this nation's history.  Women rule today as the majority voting block, and they will be voting heavily for her.  Trump and his supporters have chased off another 17% of the population, Hispanics, when the GOP nominee needed at least 46% of this block to win the White House.
> GOP Win Will Need More Than 40 Percent Of Latino 2016 Vote, Says Study
> Poll: 75% of Latinos Have Negative View of Donald Trump
> Latino conservatives: If Donald Trump is the nominee, we will not work to elect him
> 
> Republicans are the minority party at 41 million, Democrats are stronger at 46 million, and Independents are the largest voting block representing 40% of the entire electorate.  She will win the Independent voter, and a lot of unhappy Republican voters also.
> 
> The Republican party is shattered into pieces with votes going everywhere.  One group will vote for an Establishment candidate while the Tea Party will only vote for a non-establishment candidate that does not support any type of immigration reform.  One side wants a 1000 mile wall that Mexico will supposedly pay for, the other side wants a moderate that is willing to work across party lines to get things done.  One side always says NO--the other side will negotiate.  So there is NO unity within the Republican Party.
> 
> The Republican debates have turned into an angry chimpanzee fest.  None of them look Presidential--all of the 16 that entered, most dropped out and we're down to 4 now, and again the same separation exists.  It's liar, liar--I am going to sue you--and all kinds of other things that have made this election cycle more than entertaining--but it's also cost Republicans another general election cycle.
> 
> The only thing that would change this outcome would be a *Bernie Sanders* nominee.  Then you would have all of the above UNITE--and they would cast a vote for whomever the GOP nominee will be, and hold their noses while voting.  But that seems highly unlikely at this point.  This country would never vote for a socialist that was campaigning on free college tuition.
> 
> Hillary Clinton will be the next POTUS.  She looks calm, much more Presidential than anything the Republican party has produced this election cycle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The youngsters wont vote for her, they'll sit at home/dorm get stoned and munch out, lol...
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I have 5 grand kids* and none of them are stoners? Majority youngsters of voting age are in school and working. You must be talking by experience.
Click to expand...

And yet you wish socialism upon them...


----------



## American_Jihad

*It's a vast right/wing conspiracy, ROLMAO...*





*(Another leftist dyke...)*
...
*Sally Kohn: Distrust of Hillary Clinton Right-Wing's Fault*
* "This is a narrative that has been built up about Hillary Clinton."  *



*  Speaking on CNN's Carol Costello Monday, leftist Sally Kohn suggested that Democrats suddenly don't like Hillary Clinton because they've bought into right-wing lies against her. *

*Kohn rallied to Clinton's defense when Costello mentioned that only 12 percent of voters in Nevada found Hillary trustworthy, and Kohn replied as follows: *

*This is a story. This is a narrative that has been built up about Hillary Clinton. Largely by the right, absorbed by Democrats and the mainstream, including her critics and repeated by the media. And you know, listen, People believe Trump tells it like it is because they keep hearing from people like us that Trump tells it like it is, right? You know, we have to be careful in not sort of repeating these smears.*

*...*

*Sally Kohn: Distrust of Hillary Clinton Right-Wing's Fault*


----------



## American_Jihad

*The Trashing of Bill's Accusers: What Did Hillary Do -- and Why Did She Do It?*
* Was Hillary the mastermind behind the campaign to destroy Bill's alleged rape victims? *
February 26, 2016
Larry Elder





  Hillary Clinton has never been asked whether she verbally intimidated alleged rape survivor Juanita Broaddrick. Nor has Clinton been asked whether she spearheaded the so-called "nuts and sluts" strategy to silence and intimidate women who alleged affairs with or sexual abuse by Bill Clinton.

The books "Hell to Pay" by Barbara Olson and "No One Left to Lie To" by Christopher Hitchens depict Hillary Clinton as the puppet master behind the hiring of lawyers and private detectives to dig up dirt on her husband's accusers. Bolstering the credibility of Hitchens' book is a foreword written by respected historian Douglas Brinkley, a frequent guest on CNN, MSNBC and other networks.

Is this true?

Attorney Larry Klayman, who worked in the U.S. Justice Department, runs Freedom Watch, a government watchdog group. He founded Judicial Watch, also a watchdog group, which was, at one time, known as Bill Clinton's "nemesis." But Judicial Watch also filed lawsuits against President George W. Bush's administration for its alleged improprieties. 

Klayman has represented nearly all of Bill Clinton's best-known accusers, including Juanita Broaddrick, Kathleen Willey, Paula Jones, Gennifer Flowers and Dolly Kyle Browning.

I recently asked him about Hillary's role, if any, in impugning these women.

Elder: "Why do you suppose has Hillary never -- to my knowledge -- been asked, point-blank, 'Did you or did you not verbally intimidate an alleged rape survivor by the name Juanita Broaddrick, as she alleges you did?'"

Klayman: "I don't think anybody's had the guts to do it. ... But the hard reality here is ... Hillary Clinton started what was called the 'war room.' ... This is ... in the campaign of 1992, which elected her husband. George Stephanopoulos was part of that. James Carville was part of it. And the purpose of the war room -- and Stephanopoulos ... of course ... doesn't want to discuss this -- was to destroy any woman that would challenge Bill Clinton, because she knew, undoubtedly, that if her husband didn't make it to the White House, that someday she wouldn't make it to the White House, either. ... She wanted to protect her own interests, and to do that she had to destroy the women who she knew were going to come forward and reveal the alleged sexual harassment and rape, and the intimidation that was about ready to be leveled against these women to keep them quiet." 

...

The Trashing of Bill's Accusers: What Did Hillary Do -- and Why Did She Do It?


----------



## American_Jihad

*Hillary Clinton Only Decided Trump was "Offensive" When He Went Republican*
February 26, 2016
Daniel Greenfield





  This is really about the double standard, in which a Hillary Clinton or Harry Reid can crack racist jokes about Indians, in which it's okay for media figures to claim that Cruz and Rubio aren't Latino (but when Ben Carson mentioned that Obama was raised white, that was an outrage), and in which you generally get a pass for saying offensive and awful things. Cases in point include Al Sharpton and Don Imus.

Is there any universe in which liberal presidential candidates would meet up with people who say things like, "White folks was in caves while we were building empires…. We taught philosophy and astrology [sic] and mathematics before Socrates and those Greek Homos ever got around to it".

Trump wasn't offensive back when he was giving her and other Dems money. Now he's suddenly 'offensive'.

...

Hillary Clinton Only Decided Trump was "Offensive" When He Went Republican


----------



## candycorn

Can Anyone Stop Hillary?

no


----------



## American_Jihad

candycorn said:


> Can Anyone Stop Hillary?
> 
> no


CandyAss, shes going to stop herself...


----------



## American_Jihad

*Clinton Blocks Reporters From Asking Questions*
* Bubble girl refuses to engage. *
2.29.2016
News
Brian Lilley





It has been almost three months since reporters traveling with Hillary Clinton have been allowed to ask the would-be president a question. According to NBC News, Clinton has not taken a single question from the traveling press corps in 87 days.

...

Clinton Blocks Reporters From Asking Questions


----------



## American_Jihad

*



*
*



*
*Hillary Clinton’s Career Could Be Over After She Was Caught Endorsing The KKK [VIDEO]*

*Hillary Clinton’s Career Could Be Over After She Was Caught Endorsing The KKK [VIDEO]*
American News Mar 2, 2016
Hillary Clinton’s Career Could Be Over After She Was Caught Endorsing The KKK [VIDEO]

...




...

This past week, Donald Trump has been under fire for being endorsed by former Ku Klux Klan member David Duke. In a recent interview, Trump was asked whether he would tell Duke that he didn’t want his support—to which he responded that he didn’t even know who Duke was.

Now, something in Hillary’s past is proving just how hypocritical the Democratic Party is. In fact, Hillary Clinton once praised ex-KKK member Robert Byrd as a “friend and mentor.”

Senator Robert Byrd first joined the KKK when he was 24-years-old. Byrd didn’t want to fight alongside “race mongrels, a throwback to the blackest specimen from the wilds” during World War II, according to his own writings.

“I shall never fight in the armed forces with a negro by my side,” Byrd wrote in a 1944 letter to Sen. Theodore Bilbo.

...

Hillary Clinton’s Career Could Be Over After She Was Caught Endorsing The KKK [VIDEO]


----------



## Militants

Cruz I hope on who are stronger than Trump.

Trump win only against Sanders if I know right.


----------



## American_Jihad

*"For a Couple of Hundred Thousand a Speech, It Must Be a Great Speech"*
March 7, 2016
Daniel Greenfield






  SANDERS: "Now, I kind of think if you get paid a couple hundred thousand dollars for a speech, it must be a great speech. I think we should release it and let the American people see what that transcript was."

Of course Hillary Clinton is not only refusing to release the transcripts, while claiming to be the most transparent modern politician, but her arrangement for those speeches required video to be pulled once the campaign began.

...
"For a Couple of Hundred Thousand a Speech, It Must Be a Great Speech"


----------



## candycorn

Can Anyone Stop Hillary?

still no


----------



## American_Jihad

candycorn said:


> Can Anyone Stop Hillary?
> 
> still no


CandyAss, Trumps going to kick the liberal shat out of her, if shes not in jail...


----------



## American_Jihad

...lol


----------



## Militants

Only Trump can stop Hillary in 2016 !!


----------



## American_Jihad

*The Elian Gonzalez Travesty: Where Was Hillary?*
* Marco Rubio should remind the world. *
March 13, 2016
Paul Kengor





*Reprinted from The American Spectator. *

It was 16 years ago this spring that the Clinton administration handed over a six-year-old boy named Elian Gonzalez. Elian, his mother, and a dozen others had escaped the communist tyranny of Fidel Castro and his brother Raul. They attempted to do what an estimated 100,000-plus Cubans have risked since the Castro brothers began destroying that beautiful island nearly 60 years ago: they headed into treacherous, shark-infested waters in search of freedom. Tens of thousands have perished in that process.

In November 1999, Elian’s group pushed off in a shaky aluminum craft. It was the best thing they could find in this surreal island without boats. Boats are banned by the communist regime.

Like a scene right out of Hollywood, a storm hit, waves began crashing, the motor failed, the escapees profusely bailed water, and Elian’s mom clutched her son as the boat sank. Elian was placed in some sort of inner tube before passing out from exhaustion.

Elian awoke to be spotted by two fishermen. He was brought safely to American shores, vindicating the sacrifice his mother made. She literally gave her life for him. He was free at last.

Or so he hoped.

Elian was taken in by relatives honoring his mother’s wishes. The story immediately made international headlines, and then Fidel descended, holding a staged press conference in Havana with Elian’s (divorced) father. Obviously not free to speak his mind, Elian’s dad demanded the child’s return.

What would the Clinton administration do? What would President Bill Clinton, First Lady Hillary Rodham Clinton, and Attorney General Janet Reno, do?

As the media assembled in profusion outside the tiny Florida home in Little Havana where Elian was staying, we got our answer. Reno issued an edict to the family to surrender the boy by April 13. The family refused.

And so, late at night on Good Friday 2000, while most of America slept, as did Elian, armed federal agents from the INS grabbed their gear and guns and got ready. As the night grew late, they stormed the one-story house before dawn, broke down the door, and seized the screaming Elian, whisking away the terrified child.

The Clinton gang was handing over Elian. They were sending the boy back to communist Cuba. His late mother’s wishes be damned.


Another great victory for Fidel.

The incident perfectly symbolized the warped political prejudices of the American left: the child is rescued from the menacing hands of the anti-communists (the bad guys), turned over instead to the communists, the side where enlightened “progressives” rarely discern any great evil.

...

The Elian Gonzalez Travesty: Where Was Hillary?


----------



## Hari Fukhari

If Hillary utters one more claim to have mis-spoken when outed in some disingenuous scheme to garner undeserved political profit, I will puke!
She lied about her experiences in Bosnia all those years ago, she has been caught out lying about her political record time and again, about financial support she received, and she lied about her current political rival Bernie Sanders, and along with that she has stayed silent or waffled about other serious political misjudgements along the way. She continues to hoodwink her silly supporters - or they continue to forgive her. For me though, that crocodile smile, toss of stylish $400 hair-do, not to mention the boringly bland, unchanging mumbled apology, just doesn't cut it in the grown up world of economics and ISIL. 
Re those (for anyone else, career detonating) emails she so sorely wants forgotten - If she is claiming that without being 'officially' advised that the obviously sensitive data being thrown hither and thither was 'highly confidential', if not 'top secret', so how could she have been expected to understand that dire fact simply using her own judgement, then such an appalling deficiency has to preclude her from any government decision-making process.


----------



## candycorn

No


----------



## I amso IR

Hari Fukhari said:


> If Hillary utters one more claim to have mis-spoken when outed in some disingenuous scheme to garner undeserved political profit, I will puke!
> She lied about her experiences in Bosnia all those years ago, she has been caught out lying about her political record time and again, about financial support she received, and she lied about her current political rival Bernie Sanders, and along with that she has stayed silent or waffled about other serious political misjudgements along the way. She continues to hoodwink her silly supporters - or they continue to forgive her. For me though, that crocodile smile, toss of stylish $400 hair-do, not to mention the boringly bland, unchanging mumbled apology, just doesn't cut it in the grown up world of economics and ISIL.
> Re those (for anyone else, career detonating) emails she so sorely wants forgotten - If she is claiming that without being 'officially' advised that the obviously sensitive data being thrown hither and thither was 'highly confidential', if not 'top secret', so how could she have been expected to understand that dire fact simply using her own judgement, then such an appalling deficiency has to preclude her from any government decision-making process.



You mean like her comment noted by the Fox News article listed below?

Clinton commits Benghazi gaffe, saying US 'didn't lose a single person' in Libya | Fox News


----------



## mamooth

Based on the inept, cowardly, corrupt, criminal and treasonous nature of TheDonald and his groupies, it looks like Hillary will take 34 states and 412 EV. I mean, a third of the Republicans will be staying home, disgusted with what their party has devolved into.

That is, Hillary gets all the Obama 2012 states, and also flips
Arizona
Arkansas
Georgia
Indiana
Missouri
North Carolina
Tennessee


----------



## Nyvin

Nope...nobody's gonna stop her now.    

What's sad is I honestly think the primary is going to be the bigger challenge for her compared to the General Election,  lol.


----------



## Faun

Hari Fukhari said:


> If Hillary utters one more claim to have mis-spoken when outed in some disingenuous scheme to garner undeserved political profit, I will puke!
> She lied about her experiences in Bosnia all those years ago, she has been caught out lying about her political record time and again, about financial support she received, and she lied about her current political rival Bernie Sanders, and along with that she has stayed silent or waffled about other serious political misjudgements along the way. She continues to hoodwink her silly supporters - or they continue to forgive her. For me though, that crocodile smile, toss of stylish $400 hair-do, not to mention the boringly bland, unchanging mumbled apology, just doesn't cut it in the grown up world of economics and ISIL.
> Re those (for anyone else, career detonating) emails she so sorely wants forgotten - If she is claiming that without being 'officially' advised that the obviously sensitive data being thrown hither and thither was 'highly confidential', if not 'top secret', so how could she have been expected to understand that dire fact simply using her own judgement, then such an appalling deficiency has to preclude her from any government decision-making process.


The next 8 years are gonna be especially tough for you.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Hillary Clinton's Bizarre UFO Obsession Isn't Going Away*
April 8, 2016
Daniel Greenfield





  There are few more blatant examples of the political double standards in the media than the differing treatment of Ben Carson for his ideas about pyramids and the way that Hillary Clinton's UFO obsession is treated as a whimsical thing.

Democratic presidential candidate Hillary Clinton has said that if she is elected, she will 'get to the bottom' of questions over what the government knows about UFOs and aliens.

When asked if she would support UFO disclosure group efforts, she enthusiastically said 'yes'.

'Yes, I'm going to get to the bottom of it,' Hillary Clinton told The Sun reporter last week. 

In 2014, Bill Clinton told late-night TV host Jimmy Kimmel that he wouldn't be surprised if aliens visited Earth, and last week 

Hillary Clinton appeared to agree with her husband's comments when she spoke about aliens on last week.

'I think we may have been (visited already). We don't know for sure,' she said.

She added that she would like to look into Area 51, which she first called Area 54 but quickly corrected herself. 

'He has made me personally pledge we are going to get the information out,' Hillary Clinton said. 'One way or another. Maybe we could have, like, a task force to go to Area 51.'

This actually goes back further to the Rockefeller Brothers Fund and its wealthy UFO fanatic boss.

...

Hillary Clinton's Bizarre UFO Obsession Isn't Going Away


----------



## candycorn

candycorn said:


> Can Anyone Stop Hillary?
> 
> still no



Still no.


----------



## American_Jihad

candycorn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can Anyone Stop Hillary?
> 
> still no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still no.
Click to expand...

Hi candyass, it's Saturday night shouldn't you be out shaking yo ...


----------



## American_Jihad

*Calls for American Unity Are Either Dishonest or Naive*
* Why the only truly "united" countries are totalitarian states. *
April 13, 2016
Dennis Prager





  Just about all candidates for president regularly announce their intent to unite Americans, to "bring us together." 

It's a gimmick. 

If they are sincere, they are profoundly naive; if they are just muttering sweet nothings in order to seduce Americans to vote for them, they are manipulative. 

In his acceptance speech at the 2004 Democratic National Convention, John Kerry, one of the most polarizing figures in modern American political history, said, "Maybe some just see us divided into those red states and blue states, but I see us as one America: red, white and blue."

And President Barack Obama, who has disunited Americans by race, class and gender perhaps more than any president since the beginning of the 20th century, regularly campaigned on the theme of uniting Americans.

In his 2008 victory speech, President-elect Barack Obama said: "We have never been just a collection of ... red states and blue states. We are, and always will be, the United States of America."

In their current campaigns for president, Republican Gov. John Kasich and Democrat Hillary Clinton regularly proclaim their intention to bring Americans together. He, one suspects, because he is naive, and she, because she will say pretzels come from Neptune if it will garner votes.

Bringing people together is actually the theme of John Kasich's entire campaign. 

One headline on the "Meet John" page of his website says, "BRINGING PEOPLE TOGETHER, LIFTING PEOPLE UP."

Senator Rob Portman said of Kasich on Feb. 1, 2016, "I am endorsing John Kasich because I believe he is the person our country needs to bring Americans together."

And Clinton, who, according to CNN, is tied with Trump for the most negatives in presidential polling for either Republicans or Democrats since 1984, also speaks repeatedly about her ability and desire to bring Americans together.

The "Hillary Clinton for President Supporters" Facebook page has even said, "We're in the business of bringing people together."

What's more, on April 6, 2016, CNN posted a YouTube video titled: "Hillary Clinton — We need a president who can bring people together."

Lanny Davis, who served as special counsel to former President Bill Clinton, wrote on The Hill website that "Clinton wants to bring us together."

Beyond Kasich and Clinton, Sen. Bernie Sanders made this a major theme in one of his ads called "Together," which begins with Sanders saying, "Our job is to bring people together."

Even Trump, who divides Republicans — not to mention other Americans — like no Republican ever has, uses this mantra.

...

  So, why do presidential candidates repeat this nonsense every four years? Because Americans fall for it every four years. 

But it's time to grow up. The gap between the left and right is unbridgeable. Their worldviews are mutually exclusive.


Calls for American Unity Are Either Dishonest or Naive


----------



## xband

It is either Bernie or Hillary to be the next POTUS. Hillary is the lesser of the two evils and I am a rational straight thinking Republican.


----------



## candycorn

NO


----------



## Sun Devil 92

Sure...

HIllary is doing a good job of stopping Hillary.....

Six months ago....she was unbeatable.....

Trump was never going to get the nomination....

Now you have HuffPo (I think) saying she should step down.

And Trump is the front runner....

I love politics....well not our stupid federal politics.


----------



## Militants

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Sure...
> 
> HIllary is doing a good job of stopping Hillary.....
> 
> Six months ago....she was unbeatable.....
> 
> Trump was never going to get the nomination....
> 
> Now you have HuffPo (I think) saying she should step down.
> 
> And Trump is the front runner....
> 
> *I love politics....well not our stupid federal politics.*



United are a Federal country.


----------



## American_Jihad

*"Designated Yeller" Hillary Clinton "Gets Along Well" w/Netanyahu*
April 18, 2016
Daniel Greenfield





  Bernie Sanders' ugly anti-Israel positions have allowed Hillary to claim the moral high ground on Israel. But it's a high ground heavily dependent on a short memory.

Clinton said she and Netanyahu “get along well” and, that when allies like the U.S. and Israel have differences, which are inevitable, she would deal with them “quickly, respectfully and responsibly.”

Yes, I think we all remember how quickly, respectfully and responsibly she responded in 2010 when some Israeli committee approved one stage of a multi-stage housing plan in Jerusalem (which has yet to be built.)

...

This is confusing logic even for Hillary Clinton. Generally being yelled at is not the definition of a good relationship. Maybe it's Hillary Clinton's definition of a good relationship, but I don't really want to delve there.

"Designated Yeller" Hillary Clinton "Gets Along Well" w/Netanyahu


----------



## candycorn

No


----------



## protectionist

xband said:


> It is either Bernie or Hillary to be the next POTUS. Hillary is the lesser of the two evils and I am a rational straight thinking Republican.


Neither Hillary or Bernie has any chance to be the next POTUS. Hillary may be going from the White House to the Big House, and Bernie will be lucky if he doesn't land in the Nuthouse.

I hate to spoil everyone's happy parade here, but the next president was decided last summer, when Donald Trump announced his candidacy.  There hasn't been any doubt since.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is either Bernie or Hillary to be the next POTUS. Hillary is the lesser of the two evils and I am a rational straight thinking Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> Neither Hillary or Bernie has any chance to be the next POTUS. Hillary may be going from the White House to the Big House, and Bernie will be lucky if he doesn't land in the Nuthouse.
> 
> I hate to spoil everyone's happy parade here, but the next president was decided last summer, when Donald Trump announced his candidacy.  There hasn't been any doubt since.
Click to expand...

Bookmarked for future entertainment.


----------



## American_Jihad

candycorn said:


> No


Hi candyass, your full of used corn...


----------



## American_Jihad

*President Hillary Clinton*


*Only Republicans can make President Hillary Clinton a reality.  *
April 21, 2016
Daniel Greenfield





  On January, 20, 2017, President Hillary Clinton might just become a reality. With her face set in the tight unpleasant grimace that is the closest she can come to smiling, she will take the oath of office on a bible, her  Alinsky thesis or an Eleanor Roosevelt Ouija board vowing to “preserve, protect and defend the Constitution of the United States."

If the bible doesn’t burst into flames on the spot, she will take office with one more lie on her stained conscience after a long career of them.

 And the United States will enter the longest period of uninterrupted Democrat rule since FDR. It will be the single greatest opportunity for the left to transform America since the days of the New Deal.

Think of America before the New Deal. And then think of how much America changed after it.

...

  Democrats have tried and failed to make Hillary Clinton president before. They are having trouble carrying her over the finish line now despite her huge lead in money, organization and publicity.

Only Republicans can make President Hillary Clinton a reality.

President Hillary Clinton

Liberal legacy America goes down the tubes under the libtart watch, wouldn't want to be you...


----------



## Vigilante

American_Jihad said:


> *President Hillary Clinton*
> 
> 
> *Only Republicans can make President Hillary Clinton a reality.  *
> April 21, 2016
> Daniel Greenfield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On January, 20, 2017, President Hillary Clinton might just become a reality. With her face set in the tight unpleasant grimace that is the closest she can come to smiling, she will take the oath of office on a bible, her  Alinsky thesis or an Eleanor Roosevelt Ouija board vowing to “preserve, protect and defend the Constitution of the United States."
> 
> If the bible doesn’t burst into flames on the spot, she will take office with one more lie on her stained conscience after a long career of them.
> 
> And the United States will enter the longest period of uninterrupted Democrat rule since FDR. It will be the single greatest opportunity for the left to transform America since the days of the New Deal.
> 
> Think of America before the New Deal. And then think of how much America changed after it.
> 
> ...
> 
> Democrats have tried and failed to make Hillary Clinton president before. They are having trouble carrying her over the finish line now despite her huge lead in money, organization and publicity.
> 
> Only Republicans can make President Hillary Clinton a reality.
> 
> President Hillary Clinton
> 
> Liberal legacy America goes down the tubes under the libtart watch, wouldn't want to be you...


----------



## MaryL

God lord, I think Hilary  is the contender. No Donald. Not Ted. No Bernie. The magic 8 ball seez: Hilary is our next president. Sorry, the magic 8 ball has spoken.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## skye

candycorn said:


> No



no?

the crook is going to jail......didn't you know

what a thug what a murderer!


----------



## MaryL

I am sorry,  Hillary Clinton is our next president Like it or not. So says the oracle of Delphi, err, Denver.


----------



## American_Jihad

MaryL said:


> God lord, I think Hilary  is the contender. No Donald. Not Ted. No Bernie. The magic 8 ball seez: Hilary is our next president. Sorry, the magic 8 ball has spoken.


Cool will have a husband and wife both presidents and both impeached. I wonder what she'll do in the oval office "Huma Abedin...
* *


----------



## skye

MaryL said:


> I am sorry,  Hillary Clinton is our next president Like it or not. So says the oracle of Delphi, err, Denver.



No way the Hillary Benghazi Clinton murderer will sit her fat ass in the Oval Office

NO WAY


----------



## MaryL

We will see come November. I predict A democratic win, and we will  have our first female President.


----------



## skye

MaryL said:


> We will see come November. I predict A democratic win, and we will  have our first female President.




My GOD !!!!!!! heaven forbid! 

bite your tongue!


----------



## Faun

skye said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no?
> 
> the crook is going to jail......didn't you know
> 
> what a thug what a murderer!
Click to expand...

When? And for what? She's not even been charged with a crime.


----------



## HenryBHough

Faun said:


> When? And for what? She's not even been charged with a crime.



What causes you to have so much difficulty in spelling "yet"?


----------



## Faun

HenryBHough said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> When? And for what? She's not even been charged with a crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What causes you to have so much difficulty in spelling "yet"?
Click to expand...

Umm, not for nothin', but... you rightards have been saying that for 25 years now.


----------



## Vigilante

She's so fucking stupid, and even MORE ARROGANT than the Obomanation, she'll do herself in.....


----------



## candycorn

Amazingly, the Drumpf supporters are all for the “establishment” when it comes to this investigation of Ms. Clinton.  

Can’t wait to see what they say when some Democrat brings up his missing tax returns in a few weeks.


----------



## American_Jihad

candycorn said:


> Amazingly, the Drumpf supporters are all for the “establishment” when it comes to this investigation of Ms. Clinton.
> 
> Can’t wait to see what they say when some Democrat brings up his missing tax returns in a few weeks.


CandyAss have'nt had enough here some old shit to refresh some memories...
*Hillary Clinton’s U.S. State Department Cover-Ups Go Global*
Posted on June 11, 2013 by Marilyn Assenheim

The Diplomatic Security Service is the internal investigating arm of the United States State Department. The DSS, according to _CBS News (_of all places), has alleged that the United States State Department has covered up world-wide, illegal behavior by their operatives. These shenanigans have occurred under Clinton’s aegis, “ranging from sexual assaults to an underground drug ring.” Not Slick Willy’s administration; these cover-ups took place on Hillary Clinton’s watch.

...

The scandals currently rocking the regime may appear to dwarf these cover-ups; they don’t. Yes, all governments run shady operations; but the corruption of this regime is an order of magnitude worse. The U.S. State Department has been a law unto itself for longer than anyone cares to remember.

There is no excuse for putting the fox in charge of the hen house. As long as we are considering ridding ourselves of rotten, government agencies, we should put the State Department on the list.

Hillary Clinton's U.S. State Department Cover-Ups Go Global

...


----------



## candycorn

Yawn


----------



## Kat

really I do


----------



## American_Jihad

Kat said:


> really I do





candycorn said:


> Yawn


Hi CandyAss, thanks for the bump...


----------



## American_Jihad

Kat said:


> really I do



...


----------



## American_Jihad

* Hillary Clinton Hears Wrath of Coal Supporters in West Virginia *
5 / 24




The New York Times
By AMY CHOZICK
2 hrs ago






WILLIAMSON, W.Va. — Hillary Clinton came to campaign in coal country — and she had her feet held to the fire.

As Mrs. Clinton stepped onto the sidewalk on Monday to tour a health and wellness center here, a crowd of protesters stood in the rain, many of them holding signs supporting the leading Republican candidate, Donald J. Trump, and chanted, “Go home!”

...

Hillary Clinton Hears Wrath of Coal Supporters in West Virginia


----------



## Delldude

Faun said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no?
> 
> the crook is going to jail......didn't you know
> 
> what a thug what a murderer!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When? And for what? She's not even been charged with a crime.
Click to expand...



I'm sorry, we can not comment on any on going investigation.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Hillary's Campaign to be America’s Third Black President*
* "I get it" she told the all-black crowd. *
May 6, 2016
Crystal Wright




(hilldabeast would look good in orange)

  Hillary Clinton keeps getting blacker and blacker during this campaign.  Yes, the presumptive Democrat presidential nominee is pulling the woman card, but she’s also pulling the black card -- hard. Speaking to the NAACP, she told the all-black crowd that “I get it.”  The “it” Clinton referred to was the trials and tribulations of being a black American.

“Imagine if white kids were 50 percent more likely to die from asthma than white kids. Imagine if a white baby in parts of this country was twice as likely to die before her first birthday than a black baby. Imagine the country and resources that would flood in to save those children. These inequities are wrong, they’re immoral, they’re un-American, and they have to end,” Clinton roared to the black audience’s delight.

The reason outcomes for black American children are so abysmal is because more black babies (72%)  are being born out of wedlock to teens who refuse to parent them.  No genius needs to tell anyone this is a prescription for a disastrous life. Blacks are incarcerated at a higher rate because they have no other example to follow but crime. What’s “wrong” is Democrats like Hillary keep condoning this “immoral behavior.” 

“I want you to know that I get it and I see it. And it’s important that we have this conversation. For many white Americans, it’s tempting to believe that systemic racism is largely behind us. But anyone asking for your vote has a responsibility to see things as they actually are, not as we wish them to be.”

Hillary’s dog whistling for the black vote comes as no surprise. She learned it from her husband.  In 1992, Bill Clinton appeared on the Arsenio Hall Show and played the saxophone to show he was down with the blacks. It worked. Blacks voted for him and jokingly called him America’s first black president.

...

  “Of all the Democrat Party’s constituents, blacks chronically remain the worst off, stuck in the status quo of government dependency generation after generation—while the Democrat Party continues to solidify its political power at our expense,” I note in _Con Job_.

Unless blacks like writhing in a perpetual state of emergency, I can’t see why voting for a Republican for president once in more than half a century is a bad thing.

Hillary's Campaign to be America’s Third Black President


----------



## irosie91

Hillary is a danger


----------



## waltky

Once November comes `round...

... Trump gonna give Hillary...

... a royal fanny fannin'...

... an' den sit her back down...

... in her place...

... where she belongs.

(Dat's Kentucky Backwoods Haiku)


----------



## Faun

waltky said:


> Once November comes `round...
> 
> ... Trump gonna give Hillary...
> 
> ... a royal fanny fannin'...
> 
> ... an' den sit her back down...
> 
> ... in her place...
> 
> ... where she belongs.
> 
> (Dat's Kentucky Backwoods Haiku)


This is how we do it in South Florida...

_There once was a candidate named Trump

Whose rhetoric made him sound drunk

Hillary came along

Trump got shlonged

And Hillary put Trump on his rump._​


----------



## American_Jihad

Faun said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once November comes `round...
> 
> ... Trump gonna give Hillary...
> 
> ... a royal fanny fannin'...
> 
> ... an' den sit her back down...
> 
> ... in her place...
> 
> ... where she belongs.
> 
> (Dat's Kentucky Backwoods Haiku)
> 
> 
> 
> This is how we do it in South Florida...
> 
> _There once was a candidate named Trump
> 
> Whose rhetoric made him sound drunk
> 
> Hillary came along
> 
> Trump got shlonged
> 
> And Hillary put Trump on his rump._​
Click to expand...

We here in the islands of Lee county say fuck you...


----------



## Faun

American_Jihad said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waltky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once November comes `round...
> 
> ... Trump gonna give Hillary...
> 
> ... a royal fanny fannin'...
> 
> ... an' den sit her back down...
> 
> ... in her place...
> 
> ... where she belongs.
> 
> (Dat's Kentucky Backwoods Haiku)
> 
> 
> 
> This is how we do it in South Florida...
> 
> _There once was a candidate named Trump
> 
> Whose rhetoric made him sound drunk
> 
> Hillary came along
> 
> Trump got shlonged
> 
> And Hillary put Trump on his rump._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We here in the islands of Lee county say fuck you...
Click to expand...

Lee county??







24 arrested during online predator sting in Lee County


----------



## American_Jihad

Faun said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waltky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once November comes `round...
> 
> ... Trump gonna give Hillary...
> 
> ... a royal fanny fannin'...
> 
> ... an' den sit her back down...
> 
> ... in her place...
> 
> ... where she belongs.
> 
> (Dat's Kentucky Backwoods Haiku)
> 
> 
> 
> This is how we do it in South Florida...
> 
> _There once was a candidate named Trump
> 
> Whose rhetoric made him sound drunk
> 
> Hillary came along
> 
> Trump got shlonged
> 
> And Hillary put Trump on his rump._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We here in the islands of Lee county say fuck you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lee county??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24 arrested during online predator sting in Lee County
Click to expand...

No I'M not going to play your grade school libtart game I don't have time to post all the devious headlines in South Florida...


----------



## Faun

American_Jihad said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waltky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once November comes `round...
> 
> ... Trump gonna give Hillary...
> 
> ... a royal fanny fannin'...
> 
> ... an' den sit her back down...
> 
> ... in her place...
> 
> ... where she belongs.
> 
> (Dat's Kentucky Backwoods Haiku)
> 
> 
> 
> This is how we do it in South Florida...
> 
> _There once was a candidate named Trump
> 
> Whose rhetoric made him sound drunk
> 
> Hillary came along
> 
> Trump got shlonged
> 
> And Hillary put Trump on his rump._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We here in the islands of Lee county say fuck you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lee county??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24 arrested during online predator sting in Lee County
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I'M not going to play your grade school libtart game I don't have time to post all the devious headlines in South Florida...
Click to expand...

Yeah, there's a reason Lee county is heavily conservative which is why it was so easy to catch wannabe pedophiles. Here, checkout the short list...

Republican Pedophiles


----------



## American_Jihad

Faun said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waltky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once November comes `round...
> 
> ... Trump gonna give Hillary...
> 
> ... a royal fanny fannin'...
> 
> ... an' den sit her back down...
> 
> ... in her place...
> 
> ... where she belongs.
> 
> (Dat's Kentucky Backwoods Haiku)
> 
> 
> 
> This is how we do it in South Florida...
> 
> _There once was a candidate named Trump
> 
> Whose rhetoric made him sound drunk
> 
> Hillary came along
> 
> Trump got shlonged
> 
> And Hillary put Trump on his rump._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We here in the islands of Lee county say fuck you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lee county??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24 arrested during online predator sting in Lee County
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I'M not going to play your grade school libtart game I don't have time to post all the devious headlines in South Florida...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, there's a reason Lee county is heavily conservative which is why it was so easy to catch wannabe pedophiles. Here, checkout the short list...
> 
> Republican Pedophiles
Click to expand...

Libtart, you do know everyone knows how to google, right. If they want to know about your kind they'll just google it...


----------



## American_Jihad

*Hillary, Deleter of the Free World*
* Will a Justice Department -- whose employees think she's a rock star -- take Hillary's possible prosecution seriously? *
May 12, 2016
Matthew Vadum






Employees of the U.S. Department of Justice have given so much money to Hillary Clinton's presidential campaign this time around that critics justifiably doubt the agency can handle her private email server case fairly and impartially.

In what appears to be a super-sized potential conflict of interest, Clinton, a pathological, self-serving liar who doesn't mind if Americans die to further her political ambitions, has accepted almost $75,000 in campaign contributions in the current election cycle from employees at the Justice Department, the cabinet bureau that will eventually decide whether to prosecute the Benghazi bungler for her use of a hacker-friendly home-brew email server while top U.S. diplomat.

The server is at the heart of the scandal over Clinton's mishandling of an Islamic terrorist attack in militant-infested Benghazi, Libya on the 11th anniversary of 9/11 that left four Americans, including U.S. ambassador Chris Stevens, dead. Even now, almost four years after the assault, the Obama administration has failed to provide an autopsy report about Stevens who was initially reported to have been ritualistically sodomized before being murdered by Muslim terrorists.

The fact that Mrs. Clinton destroyed email evidence -- evidence subject to a congressional subpoena, no less -- is already evidence in itself that she obstructed justice through spoliation of evidence. Spoliation means you can take as evidence the fact that evidence has been destroyed. Courts are entitled to draw spoliation inferences and convict an accused person on that basis alone.

...

Hillary, Deleter of the Free World


----------



## candycorn

no.  She's got it won already.


----------



## American_Jihad

candycorn said:


> no.  She's got it won already.







Hi candyass...


----------



## American_Jihad

*Hillary and the FBI*
* Yet another milestone on the road to tyranny. *
May 20, 2016
Bruce Thornton





Beneath the drama of the primaries the FBI investigation into Hillary Clinton’s home-brew server keeps humming along, though one wouldn’t know it from the cursory coverage by the mainstream media. It’s not that there isn’t anything new to report. Romanian hacker Guccifer claims he got into Clinton’s server with ease, and the Kremlin asserts it’s in possession of 20,000 of her emails. Hillary’s standard verbal brush-off––“it’s a routine security inquiry” ––was exploded by FBI Director James Comey’s laconic “I don’t even know what that means . . . We’re conducting an investigation. That’s what we do.” But these new developments are dismissed by Democrats with increasingly desperate rationalizations and lies, and Republicans haven’t yet worked through the seven stages of grief over Donald Trump’s ascendancy, leaving little time to mine this scandal for electoral gold. 

The Republicans need to get on with it. Sometime soon the FBI will release its report, and just based on what’s leaked so far, Clinton should be indicted for mishandling classified material. But “should ain’t is,” as my old man used to say. There are several scenarios that can follow the report, and most will reveal just how we have fallen from the fundamental principle of representative government going back to ancient Athens: equality before the law.

...

Hillary and the FBI


----------



## American_Jihad

*Here are the most critical parts of the State Department inspector general report on Clinton’s email use *
5 / 24







The Washington Post
Carol Morello, Jia Lynn Yang
9 hrs ago





The State Department’s independent watchdog released an 83-page report Wednesday to lawmakers concluding that Hillary Clinton’s email practices did not comply with department policies.

Below are some of the most revealing parts of the findings:

1. The report concludes that Clinton’s use of a personal email account was “not an appropriate method.” This knocks down a key argument made in Clinton’s defense — that because she had emailed State Department officials on their government accounts, records of her communications were preserved.






© Provided by WP Company LLC d/b/a The Washington Post
2. In June 2011, there were two hacking attempts on the Clinton email system in one day. An adviser to President Bill Clinton tried to shut down the server each time.

...

Here are the most critical parts of the State Department inspector general report on Clinton’s email use


----------



## Markle

candycorn said:


> no.  She's got it won already.



Hillary Clinton is now toast.

The State Department report today is catastrophic for her campaign.  The FBI investigation will come out before the Democrat convention.

Joe Biden will be the nominee and the Democrat Party will be in tatters with riots inside and outside the convention.


----------



## American_Jihad

Markle said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> no.  She's got it won already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary Clinton is now toast.
> 
> The State Department report today is catastrophic for her campaign.  The FBI investigation will come out before the Democrat convention.
> 
> Joe Biden will be the nominee and the Democrat Party will be in tatters with riots inside and outside the convention.
Click to expand...

That will be fun to watch...
Check out this pic, looks like the kids of today stay at home with mommy till age 26...


----------



## candycorn

Markle said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> no.  She's got it won already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary Clinton is now toast.
> 
> The State Department report today is catastrophic for her campaign.  The FBI investigation will come out before the Democrat convention.
> 
> Joe Biden will be the nominee and the Democrat Party will be in tatters with riots inside and outside the convention.
Click to expand...


Not certain about what is more humorous; that you said it or that you actually may be silly enough to believe that.
HRC will win the Democratic Party nomination.
Then she will win the Presidency by over 60 EVs.


----------



## American_Jihad

*No Retreat from Hillary’s Village *
* Clinton's dream of sending federal agents into American homes. *
May 26, 2016
Mary Grabar





A campaign ad that Hillary Clinton used against Barack Obama in 2008 featured images of sleeping children, with a voice asking who would answer the phone ringing in the White House at 3 a.m., “someone who already knows the world leaders . . . the military,” someone “tested and ready to lead”—or (by implication) a first-term U.S. Senator/community organizer?

Hillary Clinton is running for president again, and of course is ignoring her failure as secretary of state to answer the late-night phone call coming from Benghazi on September 11, 2012. Instead, she is advertising how she wants to send federal emissaries into the homes of parents with newborn infants to teach them how to handle 3 a.m. feedings and baby talk. It’s an extension of her agenda as first lady in the Arkansas governor’s mansion and in the White House.  Her political career, after graduating and having written a thesis on friend Saul Alinsky, was launched with the Children’s Defense Fund under the direction of Marian Wright Edelman, agitator for increased welfare “for the children,” including federally funded childcare workers.  

As president, Hillary Clinton would implement the Edelman/Alinsky domestic vision she put forward, in more palatable terms, in her 1996 book, _It Takes a Village to Raise a Child. _Of course, it takes someone like Clinton to see the federal government as a “village.”   

In that book Clinton wrote, “government is not something outside us—something irrelevant or even alien to us—but _is _us.  To acknowledge this is to acknowledge that government has a responsibility not only to provide essential services but to bring individuals and communities together.”  This is the backwards notion of the community organizer.

Recently, in a May 21, 2016, _Washington Post_ op-ed, Clinton revealed her totalizing domestic plans by reiterating her commitment to paid family leave legislation and to the “big idea” of “increasing federal investments and incentivizing states so that no family ever has to pay more than 10 percent of its income for child care.”  

...

Trump expressed traditional sentiments and said he believed in supplying “funds,” but not changing diapers or pushing a stroller through Central Park.  In contrast, I am reminded of one of many absurd helpful hints about fatherhood coming from the Obama administration.  Early on, a Father’s Day campaign that encouraged fathers’ involvement showed a picture of a burly father with his young daughter.  They were both painting their fingernails.    

Voters should be asking themselves if they want the Big-Nanny-in-Chief sending government agents into homes.  Or do they want to become breadwinners again?  

No Retreat from Hillary’s Village


----------



## candycorn

Still no.


----------



## I amso IR

She, Hillary, is doing a good job of stopping herself.


----------



## Dot Com

I amso IR said:


> She, Hillary, is doing a good job of stopping herself.


True, her 55% DISapproval is holding strong and her untrustworthiness exceeds Trump's

Sent from my VS415PP using Tapatalk


----------



## candycorn

still no.


----------



## candycorn

Still no....


----------



## Vigilante

candycorn said:


> Still no....


I doubt you have a pussy, without pictures, you lie!...Absolutely no proof!


----------



## oreo

Dot Com said:


> I amso IR said:
> 
> 
> 
> She, Hillary, is doing a good job of stopping herself.
> 
> 
> 
> True, her 55% DISapproval is holding strong and her untrustworthiness exceeds Trump's
> 
> Sent from my VS415PP using Tapatalk
Click to expand...



*Hillary Clinton cannot be your excuse for this ass clown nominee.*  She didn't do this, YOU did.  You have been successful at shattering the Republican party into pieces.

We all have much, much more to fear from a Trump presidency than we ever do a Clinton presidency. There's nothing Republican about Donald Trump.

Name another Republican you have heard praise Putin and other dictators.
Name the Republican who has suggested that the expansion of nuclear weapons is a good idea..
Name the Republican you have seen suggest a 35% tax on American auto makers.
Name the Republican that has introduced and endorsed a new entitlement program, child care and maternity leave.
Name the Republican that has praised eminent domain.
Name the Republican candidate who has banned several media outlets from covering his rallies because he didn't like what was said about him?
Name the Republican who has suggested that the functions of government were healthcare, education and making nice neighborhoods for everyone.
Name the Republican who has suggested that we default on our National debt, something that would send our markets into chaos and turmoil and the world into a depression, kill all our retirement funds and have us ALL standing in bread lines.
Name the Republican who would trash NATO and snuggle up to Putin.
Name the Republican who threatens tariffs when Republicans stand in total opposition to tariffs as they are passed back onto us, the consumer, in the price of the product which in turn kills jobs and creates none.
Name a Republican that has attacked an entire gender with foul mouthed vile sexist attacks. Name a Republican that has threatened to jail his political opponent.
Name that Republican. *You can't, they don't exist.*

These are the reasons, that for the first time in my life, I will be pulling the lever for the Democrat Presidential nominee, Hillary Clinton.


----------



## Vigilante

oreo said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I amso IR said:
> 
> 
> 
> She, Hillary, is doing a good job of stopping herself.
> 
> 
> 
> True, her 55% DISapproval is holding strong and her untrustworthiness exceeds Trump's
> 
> Sent from my VS415PP using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Hillary Clinton cannot be your excuse for this ass clown nominee.*  She didn't do this, YOU did.  You have been successful at shattering the Republican party into pieces.
> 
> We all have much, much more to fear from a Trump presidency than we ever do a Clinton presidency. There's nothing Republican about Donald Trump.
> 
> Name another Republican you have heard praise Putin and other dictators. Name the Republican who has suggested that the expansion of nuclear weapons is a good idea..
> 
> Name the Republican you have seen suggest a 35% tax on American auto makers.
> 
> Name the Republican that has introduced and endorsed a new entitlement program, child care and maternity leave. Name the Republican that has praised eminent domain.
> Name the Republican candidate who has banned several media outlets from covering his rallies because he didn't like what was said about him?
> Name the Republican who has suggested that the functions of government were healthcare, education and making nice neighborhoods for everyone.
> Name the Republican who has suggested that we default on our National debt, something that would send our markets into chaos and turmoil and the world into a depression, kill all our retirement funds and have us ALL standing in bread lines.
> Name the Republican who would trash NATO and snuggle up to Putin.
> Name the Republican who threatens tariffs when Republicans stand in total opposition to tariffs as they are passed back onto us, the consumer, in the price of the product which in turn kills jobs and creates none.
> Name a Republican that has attacked an entire gender with foul mouthed vile sexist attacks. Name a Republican that has threatened to jail his political opponent.
> Name that Republican. *You can't, they don't exist.*
> 
> These are the reasons, that for the first time in my life, I will be pulling the lever for the Democrat Presidential nominee, Hillary Clinton.
Click to expand...

I see you got the bullshit talking point early today! Mulatto Boy


----------



## protectionist

oreo said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I amso IR said:
> 
> 
> 
> She, Hillary, is doing a good job of stopping herself.
> 
> 
> 
> True, her 55% DISapproval is holding strong and her untrustworthiness exceeds Trump's
> 
> Sent from my VS415PP using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Hillary Clinton cannot be your excuse for this ass clown nominee.*  She didn't do this, YOU did.  You have been successful at shattering the Republican party into pieces.
> 
> We all have much, much more to fear from a Trump presidency than we ever do a Clinton presidency. There's nothing Republican about Donald Trump.
> 
> Name another Republican you have heard praise Putin and other dictators.
> Name the Republican who has suggested that the expansion of nuclear weapons is a good idea..
> Name the Republican you have seen suggest a 35% tax on American auto makers.
> Name the Republican that has introduced and endorsed a new entitlement program, child care and maternity leave.
> Name the Republican that has praised eminent domain.
> Name the Republican candidate who has banned several media outlets from covering his rallies because he didn't like what was said about him?
> Name the Republican who has suggested that the functions of government were healthcare, education and making nice neighborhoods for everyone.
> Name the Republican who has suggested that we default on our National debt, something that would send our markets into chaos and turmoil and the world into a depression, kill all our retirement funds and have us ALL standing in bread lines.
> Name the Republican who would trash NATO and snuggle up to Putin.
> Name the Republican who threatens tariffs when Republicans stand in total opposition to tariffs as they are passed back onto us, the consumer, in the price of the product which in turn kills jobs and creates none.
> Name a Republican that has attacked an entire gender with foul mouthed vile sexist attacks. Name a Republican that has threatened to jail his political opponent.
> Name that Republican. *You can't, they don't exist.*
> 
> These are the reasons, that for the first time in my life, I will be pulling the lever for the Democrat Presidential nominee, Hillary Clinton.
Click to expand...

1.  The things you list are not quite correct.

2.  Name another Republican who has suggested a mass deportation of illegal aliens.
Name another Republican who has suggested building a wall on the Mexican border, and having Mexico pay for it.
Name another Republican who has suggested the registration and documentation of all Muslims in America.
Name another Republican who has suggested a ban on Muslim immigration.
Name another Republican who has suggested abolishing gun-fee zones.
Name another Republican who has suggested nationwide CCW.
Name another Republican who has suggested that admitting Syrian refugees = the ISIS "Trojan Horse"
Name another Republican who has suggested lowering the Corporate tax rate to 15%
Name another Republican who has suggested lowering the individual tax rate to less than Ronald Reagan did in 1988.
Name another Republican who has suggested enacting tariffs on imported goods, thereby forcing US outsourcing businesses to return back to the US.
Name another Republican who has suggested increasing the size of the U.S. Army to 540,000 active duty soldiers, the Navy to 350 ships, the Air Force to 1,200 fighter planes, and the U.S. Marine Corps to 36 battalions.
Name another Republican who has suggested a comprehensive review from the Joint Chiefs of Staff and all relevant federal agencies to identify our cyber vulnerabilities and to protect all vital infrastructure and to create a state-of-the-art cyber defense and offense.
Name another Republican who has suggested a serious missile defense system to meet growing threats by modernizing our Navy's cruisers and procuring additional, modern destroyers to counter the ballistic missile threat from Iran and North Korea.
Name another Republican who has suggested we pay for this necessary rebuilding of our national defense by conducting a full audit of the Pentagon, eliminating incorrect payments, reducing duplicative bureaucracy, collecting unpaid taxes, and ending unwanted and unauthorized federal programs.
Name another Republican who has suggested we reform the entire regulatory code to ensure that we keep jobs and wealth in America. 
Name another Republican who has suggested we eliminate our most intrusive regulations, like the Waters of The U.S. Rule. We will also scrap the EPA’s so-called Clean Power Plan which the government estimates will cost $7.2 billion a year.
Name another Republican who has PROMISED to jail Hillary Clinton (and probably Bill too)
Name another Republican who has suggested we cancel alleged debt to nations who have been stealing from us for decades.
Name another Republican candidate who has banned several media outlets from covering his rallies because they are working on behalf of Hillary Clinton.
Name another Republican candidate who has sued a media outlet (ex. New York Times) for publishing false, libelous misinformation about him.

Lastly, you are a liberal traitor to the USA.


----------



## Dot Com

she has the MSM in her pocket


----------



## protectionist

candycorn said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> no.  She's got it won already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary Clinton is now toast.
> 
> The State Department report today is catastrophic for her campaign.  The FBI investigation will come out before the Democrat convention.
> 
> Joe Biden will be the nominee and the Democrat Party will be in tatters with riots inside and outside the convention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not certain about what is more humorous; that you said it or that you actually may be silly enough to believe that.
> HRC will win the Democratic Party nomination.
> Then she will win the Presidency by over 60 EVs.
Click to expand...

MAYBE.  And if she does it still won't matter. Her election will be the end of the UNITED States of America, and it will be the birth of the Republican (Red) States of America.

Might as well have a nice, RED-looking flag too. how about THIS one?... just to piss off all those dumbass Blacks, voting so unanimously for Hillary Clinton >>


----------



## American_Jihad

The goofy beatch stopped herself...


----------



## Spare_change

Well, we found out ....

Hillary stopped Hillary.


----------



## candycorn

Yeeouch.  Forgot about this thread.  Hill didnt lose.  Trump beat her


----------



## candycorn

Like a stepchild


----------



## candycorn

candycorn said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> no.  She's got it won already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary Clinton is now toast.
> 
> The State Department report today is catastrophic for her campaign.  The FBI investigation will come out before the Democrat convention.
> 
> Joe Biden will be the nominee and the Democrat Party will be in tatters with riots inside and outside the convention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not certain about what is more humorous; that you said it or that you actually may be silly enough to believe that.
> HRC will win the Democratic Party nomination.
> Then she will win the Presidency by over 60 EVs.
Click to expand...


Sometimes you end up with some egg on your face….
Sometimes you end up with an omelette.  
And sometimes an Ostrich takes a dump right on your head…


----------



## American_Jihad

She's done...




She's fucked...




No Legacy, just butt/hurt...


----------



## Spoonman

What can be said about Hillary's performance. Heck even pot won more states than she did


----------



## Dot Com

hillary stopped hillary


----------



## American_Jihad

*Hillary Clinton Blew $1.2 Bil on Failed Campaign*
January 10, 2017
Daniel Greenfield





Money has always been Hillary's solution to everything.

She threw $212 million into a failed effort to beat Obama in '08. Back then it was the most money ever spent by a losing Democrat on a primary race. Then she did it again in the last election blowing through $1.2 billion.

Hillary Clinton and her supporters spent a record $1.2 billion for her losing presidential campaign — twice as much as the winner, Donald Trump, according to the latest records.

Obama had spent $1.2 billion to win in '12. Romney had spent less, but over a billion. So the amount is arguably unprecedented, but it's still an enormous waste of money.

...

Hillary Clinton Blew $1.2 Bil on Failed Campaign


----------



## blastoff

candycorn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> no.  She's got it won already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary Clinton is now toast.
> 
> The State Department report today is catastrophic for her campaign.  The FBI investigation will come out before the Democrat convention.
> 
> Joe Biden will be the nominee and the Democrat Party will be in tatters with riots inside and outside the convention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not certain about what is more humorous; that you said it or that you actually may be silly enough to believe that.
> HRC will win the Democratic Party nomination.
> Then she will win the Presidency by over 60 EVs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sometimes you end up with some egg on your face….
> Sometimes you end up with an omelette.
> And sometimes an Ostrich takes a dump right on your head…
Click to expand...

And you wear it so well.  It's very becoming of you, sweet cheeks.


----------



## Muhammed

oreo said:


> We all have much, much more to fear from a Trump presidency than we ever do a Clinton presidency.


Like what????


Name one thing, jackass.


----------



## nick21punishment

call for re-election in USA.


----------



## yiostheoy

American_Jihad said:


> True dat, never won a competitive election...
> 
> 
> *Can Anyone Stop Hillary? Why Not? Hillary has Never Won a Competitive Election*
> 
> January 17, 2014 by Daniel Greenfield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone stop Hillary, Time asks? Why not.
> 
> Forgotten in the reality distortion field surrounding Ready for Hillary is the simply fact that Hillary has never actually won a competitive election. Hillarys senate seat in New York was handed to her after Giuliani came down with cancer. If he hadnt gotten sick, Hillary Clinton would have tried to be the senator from her native Illinois instead and might have prevented Obama from ever getting started.
> 
> Hillary Clinton was so incredibly popular that her otherwise unknown Democratic primary opponent in 2000 managed to take a fifth of the vote.
> 
> ...
> 
> The only ticket shes running on is First female president. If the Republicans were to put up a female candidate, Hillary would literally have no platform, no slogan, no anything.
> 
> Take away the Its time for little girls to have a role model and Its time to show a wife and a mother can run the country spiel and there is nothing in the Hillary box. Zero.
> 
> Can anyone stop Hillary? Anyone can stop Hillary.
> 
> Can Anyone Stop Hillary? Why Not? Hillary has Never Won a Competitive Election | FrontPage Magazine


Hillary ended up stopping herself with her consummate lying, first to protect her hubby Billy Boy, then to deflect criticism of her Benghazi involvement, and finally on her email server.

Too much lying.

Mitt only lied half the time on topics that were clearly lies.  And that cost him big time.  He only captured 47% of the votes.

Hillary captured 48% on an electoral basis.

All liars go to Hell.


----------



## yiostheoy

Muhammed said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all have much, much more to fear from a Trump presidency than we ever do a Clinton presidency.
> 
> 
> 
> Like what????
> 
> 
> Name one thing, jackass.
Click to expand...

So did you resurrect this one ?!


----------

